# Im Gay



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*GAY*​
SHOCK HORROR !! 139.70%Tell me something i don't know 7354.48%Fancy a bum then ?4835.82%


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Confirmed


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't get it?


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Did you let someone get on your computer? or did you just cry watching a chick flick?

Either way - welcome aboard


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good for you girlfriend :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

someome logged into ur account pelayo lol ?

whats the reason for this thread lol ?

mad man :laugh:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

greenspin said:


> I don't get it?


Play your cards right and you might do!!! :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If this was someone logging onto your account, then, just to keep the oldies in the loop, I believe this to be a 'frape'


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

FFS.....lollll......IM GAY......Lolll....please believe me.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Play your cards right and you might do!!! :whistling:


I have to play card to get it. Hmmm being gay has gotten very complicated?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You just had a schlong up your glitter?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this your attempt at coming out?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tonights my big comming out night......just told my m8.....he was like.....are you being serious?.......im like ...YES.......he was like....oh ?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Confirmed


Okay mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Is this your attempt at coming out?


it is dude.....and its taken me a looong time to say it......believe me.....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> tonights my big comming out night......just told my m8.....he was like.....are you being serious?.......im like ...YES.......he was like....oh ?


 Now i know your lying thomas ...you aint got any mates:lol:

i voted tell us something we didnt know mate :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> it is dude.....and its taken me a looong time to say it......believe me.....


Congrats, medal is in the post mate lol XXX


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Whats with the poll?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

congratulations mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lostgeordie said:


> Did you let someone get on your computer? or did you just cry watching a chick flick?
> 
> Either way - welcome aboard


I see you were straight in here mate, new fvck piece for ya lol... does this mean you have gone off me then ??? that 3 way with you and Prodiver was the only reason for me training so hard lol X


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

HAHA 'poll', god I can be juvenile.......


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

pelayo who gives a f*ck if ur gay lol !!!!

we all dont go about making threads about our sexuality.

who cares if your gay or straight, doesnt matter.

whats wrong with you lol ? totally unnecessary thread lol!

if you were just lookin for a shag then you may aswell had named this thread "anyone fancy a shag?"

lol


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> I see you were straight in here mate, new fvck piece for ya lol... does this mean you have gone off me then ??? that 3 way with you and Prodiver was the only reason for me training so hard lol X


Gone off you? lol no... I'm queer... I don't need to choose... I'll just have you both... it's called a spit roast... nom nom nom


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol at the poll results...50% " tell me something i dont know"....if i knew that i would have done it sooner !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> pelayo who gives a f*ck if ur gay lol !!!!
> 
> we all dont go about making threads about our sexuality.
> 
> ...


Lol....Daz your a legend.......


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Errr!!! :lol: Well on the plus side there's one less super stud out there to share our women with!!!

Congratulations Pel, umad bro!?!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You a ****** Mcleod?

Why, you cruising for a piece of áss?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Confirmed


Like I didn't know already sure your always trying it on with me, always telling me my ass rocks (like I don't already know)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:



> pelayo who gives a f*ck if ur gay lol !!!!
> 
> we all dont go about making threads about our sexuality.
> 
> ...


LOL'ed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> Errr!!! :lol: Well on the plus side there's one less super stud out there to share our women with!!!
> 
> Congratulations Pel, umad bro!?!


*umad ?....what ?...loll*



suliktribal said:


> You a ****** Mcleod?
> 
> Why, you cruising for a piece of áss?


Dude..i got all the ass i need


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh well in that case, well done on coming out! Sorry I doubted you!

(I swallow)


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

congrats, and make sure your bum doesn't end up looking like the Japanese flag


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Like I didn't know already sure your always trying it on with me, always telling me my ass rocks (like I don't already know)


in ur dreams midget  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> congrats, and make sure your bum doesn't end up looking like the Japanese flag[/quote
> 
> had to google the jap flag..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> *FYI*my bums as tight as a ballooon knot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> *umad ?....what ?...loll*
> 
> Dude..i got all the ass i need


Was a quote from The Highlander!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats Pelayo mate! Have you agonized long over this?

What about starting a group?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> in ur dreams midget  :lol: :lol:


Midget lol I'm taller than you bitch. :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> *FYI*my bums as tight as a ballooon knot :lol: :lol: :lol:


Come back in 6 months after you've been buggered a hundred times and say that again.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cellmore said:


> Congrats Pelayo mate! Have you agonized long over this?
> 
> What about starting a group?


you joining then cellmore matey lol X


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Lol....Daz your a legend.......


got to say mate ever since i've known you i always thought you were gay :laugh:

thats why i was like "whys he makin a thread about him being gay when hes been gay for ages"

PMSL sorry it was just one of those vibes where you can tell

but gay, straight, transexual, multi-sexual, tree-sexual it dont matter these days lol, at least not in my books lol.

i couldnt care less where you like putting ur dick lol just as long as its not anywhere near me mate :laugh:

sorry to break ur heart but i dont swing zat a way :lol:

your still sound as f*ck but :thumb:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you joining then cellmore matey lol X


love ya Flinty!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cellmore said:


> love ya Flinty!


love you too mate, i will wait for your thread coming out as well, but i know you love the brunettes just like me lol X


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

was this ever in any doubt :lol:

I knew a few minutes after I met you in Paisley - I would have known straight away but you jamming your cock in my ar$e kinda confused me momentarily :lol: :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness, you are who you are T, no need to pigeon hole yourself


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So then, how long have you known? Why did you decide to come out? How are your mates taking it? What was your first experience


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> got to say mate ever since i've known you i always thought you were gay :laugh:
> 
> thats why i was like "whys he makin a thread about him being gay when hes beem gay for ages"
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

rs007 said:


> was this ever in any doubt :lol:
> 
> I knew a few minutes after I met you in Paisley - I would have known straight away but you jamming your cock in my ar$e kinda confused me momentarily :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness, you are who you are T, no need to pigeon hole yourself


Very very true, hes got me to do his pidgeon holing for him


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> got to say mate ever since i've known you i always thought you were gay :laugh:
> 
> thats why i was like "whys he makin a thread about him being gay when hes beem gay for ages"
> 
> ...


to be fair mate i think the same, there are definitely a couple more on here that im just waiting for the admission pal !!! they will all come out the woodwork now lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> So then, how long have you known? Why did you decide to come out? How are your mates taking it? *What was your first experience *


You ask that as if you would like to be his first experience lol !!!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i think the same, there are definitely a couple more on here that im just waiting for the admission pal !!! they will all come out the woodwork now lol !!!


come on Flinty - spill the beans!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate i think the same, there are definitely a couple more on here that im just waiting for the admission pal !!! they will all come out the woodwork now lol !!!


I was Gay before it was trendy...  *sulks*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cellmore said:


> come on Flinty - spill the beans!


i know of one but i will not say unless they come out, or tell me they dont mind if other knew, i have sworn myself to secrecy and i wouldnt break that , the guy has asked me to not say a word !!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> You ask that as if you would like to be his first experience lol !!!


ahahahaha flinty I always love your posts!

I'm sure a good looking, tight bodied, young, well hung guy like him has had many experiences, so unfortunatly I will never be his first, but more importantly, i'de love to be his last <3


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Pidgeon holeing?

More like bum/corn holeing lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

cellmore said:


> Congrats Pelayo mate! Have you agonized long over this?
> 
> dude for months, prob a year or 2 tbh but it was wrecking my head....so i took a deep breath and just posted.
> 
> What about starting a group?


The comming out club?



Lousy_Bastard said:


> Midget lol I'm taller than you bitch. :lol:


no yer not.....weeman syndrome me thinks...lol



SiPhil said:


> Come back in 6 months after you've been buggered a hundred times and say that again.


a hundred? FFS dude.....u been in thailand toooo looong...lol



flinty90 said:


> you joining then cellmore matey lol X


The more the merrier


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ahahahaha flinty I always love your posts!
> 
> I'm sure a good looking, tight bodied, young, well hung guy like him has had many experiences, so unfortunatly I will never be his first, but more importantly, i'de love to be his last <3


im sure you can make that dream happen if you try hard enough !!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Perhaps your expression when you receive a big one.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyway, I guessed quite a long time ago that you might have been gay. You said something one time which made me think you were, then after that you added either what you have now 'enter with caution' or something similar above your avatar. Why caution though? You have bum warts?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Perhaps your expression when you receive a big one.


looks like hamsternuts ???


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> was this ever in any doubt :lol:
> 
> I knew a few minutes after I met you in Paisley - I would have known straight away but you jamming your cock in my ar$e kinda confused me momentarily :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness, you are who you are T, no need to pigeon hole yourself


I know Ramsay but i need to get it out, say it, then i will believe it....if u know what i mean.....



JPaycheck said:


> So then, how long have you known? Why did you decide to come out? How are your mates taking it? What was your first experience


ive been doing men and women for years pal.....but ultimatley i like men and im sticking to it......i need to focus on one instead of doing both......being bi has f.ucked my head up ( and other peoples)...so its time to make a decision....and men come out on top....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> looks like hamsternuts ???


Lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, good that youv'e decided!

I can see how a guy can go gay, I mean I am finding it harder and harder to get a girl to do anal, least with a gay its pretty much guranteed.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^ lol....men come out on top......im soooo gay...lolllll


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Well, good that youv'e decided!
> 
> I can see why im gay, I mean I love anal and its guaranteed QUOTE]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

56% " tell me something i dont know"...im gonna come out more often !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Got me! So do we not deserve some naked pics to celebrate???
> 
> All this test is making me say things I don't want tooo!!!!
> 
> (p.s I really do swallow!)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

My Asexual outing thread got deleted! Who's hatin' on the sexually challenged!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> 56% " tell me something i dont know"...im gonna come out more often !


I keep trying to tell you, I don't want you to come out, I want you to cum in!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Why didn't you just start solely banging shemales. Best of both worlds for you. Cock up the arse and you get to squirt on some tits.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> i dont m8...no chance....paaayoookkkkk.....pearl necklace at a push....lollll
> 
> dude...going by ur avi....asexual is the last thing i would be worrying about....just sayin.....x
> 
> ...


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Doubt it. Doesn't yours almost fill a foot long baguette?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah bro! Me likes a pearl necklace....ide like some earrings to match aswell!

WHAT!?!? I have to wear a glove...but thats sooo lame!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyway, congratulations on your cumming out. Always wear a rubber though, a man's anus is a dirty horrible place. (except mine, but it's not available)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah bro! Me likes a pearl necklace....ide like some earrings to match aswell!
> 
> WHAT!?!? *I have to wear a glove*...but thats sooo lame!


erm Dude...who says u will be wearing it ? ROFL


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Anyway, congratulations on your cumming out. Always wear a rubber though, a man's anus is a dirty horrible place. (*except mine, but it's not available)*


YOU SURE :turned: :sad: :crying: :no: :drool:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> erm Dude...who says u will be wearing it ? ROFL


oooohohohoo its like that is it? hmmmmm, does it hurt? I'm willing to try, but if your packing some serious girth then hell no!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> oooohohohoo its like that is it? hmmmmm, does it hurt? I'm willing to try, but if your packing some serious girth then hell no!


im saying nuthing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> im saying nuthing


I'm gonna need pics, send me an email and ill tell you if i'm willing be the bitch


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm gonna need pics, send me an email and ill tell you if i'm willing be the bitch


just look in the AL....or ask around :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DAMN! I havn't been granted access to the AL! I demand a mod grants me access this instant, theyre keeping me from a potential f*ck!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> DAMN! I havn't been granted access to the AL! I demand a mod grants me access this instant, theyre keeping me from a potential f*ck!


be nice to katy.....and me...and i might just recommend you


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i always had you down as bi anyway, wasn't it you who started a thread in the AL about tinkering with some fella/s in a sauna?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

oh, and up yours flinty.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i've walked into the fuking twilight zone here...lol!

this is the general section you homos....if you want to talk about pearl necklaces on hairy chests...get into the AL ffs :lol:

oh...i bet you've a smooth baby @ss pelayo... ? :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> be nice to katy.....and me...and i might just recommend you


Yes boss, can I do anything for you? oh! I dropped my hankerchief, let me bend over and pick it up!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> i always had you down as bi anyway, wasn't it you who started a thread in the AL about tinkering with some fella/s in a sauna?


yea that was me, as i said been doin M/F for years...time to get real.....



coflex said:


> i've walked into the fuking twilight zone here...lol!
> 
> this is the general section you homos....if you want to talk about pearl necklaces on hairy chests...get into the AL ffs :lol:
> 
> oh...i bet you've a smooth baby @ss pelayo... ? :lol:


like Georga Peaches m8....lollll



JPaycheck said:


> Yes boss, can I do anything for you? oh! I dropped my *hankerchief*, let me bend over and pick it up!


GAY


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Confirmed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

benicillin said:


>


im not really getting the pic dude.....what does it mean....catain obvious?....lolll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have done extensive research and can confirm he is telling the truth.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I have done extensive research and can confirm he is telling the truth.


oh yea?....PM ....WINK WINK X


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha I got it! cheeky!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha I got it! cheeky!


TIS DA TRUTH THOUGH...INNIT BRAHHHHHH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hahahaa! Ok your gay, I accept that


----------



## bandit1200 (Jan 28, 2011)

well i suppose you have another excuse to look at mostly naked muscle men on internet lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> someome logged into ur account pelayo lol ?
> 
> *whats the reason for this thread* lol ?
> 
> mad man :laugh:


He wants some fresh meat


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like this is a huge weight lifted off your mind mate

This was the best Gary Coleman pic I could find to fit this occasion


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread is sooo gay... :cursing: :2guns:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So WE all knew before you did basically ???


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Why oh why did I read this thread? Am I curious???? lol

I can't believe I wasted a few seconds of my life reading this.

If fact Why am I even replying?????

I must be bent!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> So WE all knew before you did basically ???


:laugh: hit the nail on the head :laugh:

seems like more and more guys and gals are turning gay these days, you only have to look in the workplace thesee days.

couple of years ago there was only one openly gay person in my work, now theres at least 5 or 6 !

society is becoming more and more open to it.

As i said earlyer i dont judge people on where they like to put their dick or what they like to rub their vagina on :laugh:

congrats on coming out big man but i knew about 2 years ago on rippedglutes when i seen a picture of you with avril and i thought "oh that pelayo guy looks gay, he looks like a hairdresser or somthing" 

then i found out u were a manager of a wee fragrance, herbal supplements, green tea, aeroma therapy, scented candles shop and was like "yep definately gay :laugh::laugh:

:lol:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Wrong way to do this mate, wrong place too.

Your not doing the gay community any favours.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ffs,I new you were when i joined this forum,the delivery thread bro,

ya get me:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ive been doing men and women for years pal.....but ultimatley i like men and im sticking to it......i need to focus on one instead of doing both......being bi has f.ucked my head up ( and other peoples)...so its time to make a decision....*and men come out on top*....


.... or underneath depending on the man ..... :wink:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Now I feel bad for calling you a bummer every day lol...... who gives a fk mate, I always new but if your happy and it makes you feel better by saying it out aloud then good for you..... I still love ya but a gum job's outta the question lollllll


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Has UK Muscle changed to another web address??? :lol:


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I've been a member for 2day now........

AND THIS IS MY KIND OF BOARD


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Slight of hand said:


> Wrong way to do this mate, wrong place too.
> 
> Your not doing the gay community any favours.


Not your decision, and speaking for a member of that community - you're just plain wrong.

It takes massive balls to do something like this and the acceptance he has found on this board underlines the overall change in social perceptions of being a nob jockey!

No one gives a f*ck where he puts his c0ck as long as he isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lostgeordie said:


> Not your decision, and speaking for a member of that community - you're just plain wrong.
> 
> It takes massive balls to do something like this and the acceptance he has found on this board underlines the overall change in social perceptions of being a nob jockey!
> 
> *No one gives a f*ck where he puts his c0ck as long as he isn't hurting anyone*.


They call him tripod for a reason...... he's definately hurting folk with that pmsl


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

way to go sista. just respect others ungayness and ull be fine. alot of gay dudes are very OTT with it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lostgeordie said:


> Not your decision, and speaking for a member of that community - you're just plain wrong.
> 
> It takes massive balls to do something like this and the acceptance he has found on this board underlines the overall change in social perceptions of being a nob jockey!
> 
> No one gives a f*ck where he puts his c0ck as long as he isn't hurting anyone.


Well said mate ... reps for you


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> It takes massive balls to do something like this and the acceptance he has found on this board underlines the overall change in social perceptions of being a nob jockey!


 thomas is thomas gay or not he`s been a mate on here since i joined pretty much and with many others on this board so no need for acceptance...he was and will always be accepted on here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> thomas is thomas gay or not he`s been a mate on here since i joined pretty much and with many others on this board so no need for acceptance...he was and will always be accepted on here


Well said mate, who gives a fu*k.

Lots of gay members on here, they dont get treated any different than anyone else..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> :laugh: hit the nail on the head :laugh:
> 
> seems like more and more guys and gals are turning gay these days, you only have to look in the workplace thesee days.
> 
> ...


its worth comming out just to read you psts Daz.... :lol: :thumb:



Slight of hand said:


> Wrong way to do this mate, wrong place too.
> 
> Your not doing the gay community any favours.


Dude I didn't do it for any community, I did it for me , I have good mates on here, some in real life and i was only being half the person i really am, hopefully now i can be the real me and just get on with life.

Tell me why its the wrong way to do it?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Tell me why its the wrong way to do it?


Oi just cos youve come out dont make this the place for your first handbag fight thomas.....:laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> ffs,I new you were when i joined this forum,the delivery thread bro,
> 
> ya get me:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ......oh yea...there was that..... :lol: :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> Now I feel bad for calling you a bummer every day lol...... who gives a fk mate, I always new but if your happy and it makes you feel better by saying it out aloud then good for you..... I still love ya but a gum job's outta the question lollllll


cheers buttwipe.... :thumb:



Lostgeordie said:


> Not your decision, and speaking for a member of that community - you're just plain wrong.
> 
> It takes massive balls to do something like this and the acceptance he has found on this board underlines the overall change in social perceptions of being a nob jockey!
> 
> No one gives a f*ck where he puts his c0ck as long as he isn't hurting anyone.


Thankfully there are a lot of ood people on here that i class as m8s....but u do get that what if moment.....am i doing the right thing?....but i was just sat here thinking about it and though its now or never...just post.......im glad i did now.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> its worth comming out just to read you psts Daz.... :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Dude I didn't do it for any community, I did it for me , I have good mates on here, some in real life and i was only being half the person i really am, hopefully now i can be the real me and just get on with life.
> 
> Tell me why its the wrong way to do it?


Mate

1 Slightly negative comment ( which TBH is also bullsh*t BTW ) dont dwell on it.

You had and stil have alot of mates on here, me included, so fu*k em all and go buy a pink car.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats all this big willy and tripod talk anyway, are you hung like a racing horse or something ???? lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Oi just cos youve come out dont make this the place for your first handbag fight thomas.....:laugh: :tongue:


shut it Rab....enquiring minds wanna know.....so u gonna be ma *** HAG?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Whats all this big willy and tripod talk anyway, are you hung like a racing horse or something ???? lol


  pmsl definately a newbie on here :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Whats all this big willy and tripod talk anyway, are you hung like a racing horse or something ???? lol


Think he won the dong of UKM competition once.......

Man its scary !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate
> 
> 1 Slightly negative comment ( which TBH is also bullsh*t BTW ) dont dwell on it.
> 
> You had and stil have alot of mates on here, me included, so fu*k em all and go buy a pink car.....


hahah.....cheers George......i know ur a good m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> pmsl definately a newbie on here :laugh:





gemilky69 said:


> Think he won *the dong *of UKM competition once.......
> 
> Man its scary !!


Boys I have an announcment to make.......its pink and defo Gay.......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Boys I have an announcment to make.......its pink and defo Gay.......... :lol: :lol:


It was them soloman trainers you bought that gave it away mate:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> It was them soloman trainers you bought that gave it away mate:lol:


oi ! I love them....never wear them but love them...ya cheeky swine.... 

p.s why didnt someone tell me i was gay?....seems like i was the last to know... :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> pmsl definately a newbie on here :laugh:


not a newbie mate just not got access to AL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> not a newbie mate just not got access to AL


In board terms your still a pup fella ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> In board terms your still a pup fella ....


OK Master i bow down to your excellence


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> OK Master i bow down to your excellence


You dont want to go in the adult lounge mate, its scary....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CRD said:


> Adult lounge + posting solo pic of boner = gay
> 
> My mathematical formula for working out a man's sexuality has struck gold again.


Your clearly an educated man...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> pmsl definately a newbie on here :laugh:





CRD said:


> Einstein's theory of realativity is E=mc2
> 
> CRD's theory of sexuality-
> 
> ...


Lol..there maybe some logic in that....but u do realise that means theres gonna be another dozen of these threads.....Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol.... I was in me kip when you texted last night to say you finally done it :thumb:

Least you got the option to be open about your private life on your own terms and in your own time  

Glad to see people being sensible and chilled out about it.... tbh though bodybuilders in the main tend to accept pretty much everything I find.... we're none of us completely normal tbh and are used to society frowning on us for things so perhaps makes us react less to things like that?

Sure theres a few undertones from one or two repressed or insecure ****s but in the main I'm happy to see ppl see it for what it is.... that you're still the same T as yesterday :thumbup1:

As for the "tell me something I dont know".... as I recall thats pretty much exactly what I said about a year ago.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol.... I was in me kip when you texted last night to say you finally done it :thumb:
> 
> Least you got the option to be open about your private life on your own terms and in your own time
> 
> ...


When i didnt hear back from you i was like...oh no shes gone off the idea.....Lollll

I know its been a long time comming....but i had a light bulb moment yesterday, swallowed a brave pill and though...lets do this.....im not gonna die....

and ur right, the response has been awesome.....


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

As soon as I seen this I thought fvck wat you doin Raptor ? lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol.... I was in me kip when you texted last night to say you finally done it :thumb:


Stop right there a mo thomas :cursing:

So us forum buddies where the last to know but we knew already? 

YOU BIG GAYER....

sorry girlfriend but your not accepted:tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Stop right there a mo thomas :cursing:
> 
> So us forum buddies where the last to know but we knew already?
> 
> ...


whats all this " girlfriend " talk?..i'll scratch ur eyes oot :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> whats all this " girlfriend " talk?..i'll scratch ur eyes oot :lol: :lol:


Well i aint calling you boyfriend you tart :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Well i aint calling you boyfriend you tart :lol: :tongue:


Partner?

ROFL


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice one Thomas...I'm first in the que to bum you...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

scobielad said:


> Nice one Thomas...I'm first in the que to bum you...


Back of the queue scobie, thomas and gemilk are flirting in another thread :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Back of the queue scobie, thomas and gemilk are flirting in another thread :laugh:


Easy tiger l am 100 % straight mate !!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Easy tiger l am 100 % straight mate !!!!


Or thomas is choosey? :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you known this for a long time and been hiding it or...?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Nice one Thomas...I'm first in the que to bum you...


 :blush: :scared:



RJ68 said:


> Back of the queue scobie, thomas and gemilk are flirting in another thread :laugh:





gemilky69 said:


> Easy tiger l am 100 % straight mate !!!!


Oi you leave my George alone, salt of the earth :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Or thomas is choosey? :lol: :tongue:


jealous much ? meeeow ...heheheh



Witch-King said:


> Have you known this for a long time and been hiding it or...?


yea dude, was fed up hiding it especially to people im pals with, was time to fess up.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats man. One life eh.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Congrats man. One life eh.


cheers dude, as one pal said.....my life is a life half lived with a secret like this.....no more hiding who i am.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool, do you feel better for coming out?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WTF :death:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> WTF :death:


ano dude....msn later


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting perspective.....if there was such a "overall change in social perceptions" (or prejudices) then why need "massive balls" to put it on a bodybuilding thread? Surely it wouldn't really matter what anyones sexual preferences are on this board...speaking also of a member of said community.

It was never my desicion, always his.

Just my bit...that's all.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

What do you want, a medal?


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Good for you buddy, now go out and get yours


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Slight of hand said:


> Interesting perspective.....if there was such a "overall change in social perceptions" (or prejudices) then why need "massive balls" to put it on a bodybuilding thread? Surely it wouldn't really matter what anyones sexual preferences are on this board...speaking also of a member of said community.
> 
> It was never my desicion, always his.
> 
> Just my bit...that's all.


I get what ur saying, we all do things differently, i did a thread as im on here a lot, know a few people and felt i was being honest, being the whole me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> What do you want, a medal?


nope....don't want anything dude....but if ur offering...double platinum sprinkled with diamonds on a pink setting.....gay enough for ya?



bigdaveuk said:


> Good for you buddy, now go out and get yours


cheers dude


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> nope....don't want anything dude....but if ur offering...double platinum sprinkled with diamonds on a pink setting.....gay enough for ya?


No but my point is a whole thread on it? why lol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> No but my point is a whole thread on it? why lol?


Because he has a lot of mates on here so this was his way of dealing with it........


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

do internet friends need to know a person's sexuality? (I'm really not taking the ****, I'm just curious lol)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

im off anyways, fair play pelayo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> do internet friends need to know a person's sexuality? (I'm really not taking the ****, I'm just curious lol)


He's been on here a long time mate and l guess he just wanted it out..... it does make a difference of sorts, for a start none of us are wondering now...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> im off anyways, fair play pelayo


its prob not that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things dude, just something i felt i wanted to get out.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Jesus didn't know it was a secret.

I've always knew, the fact you're really good mates with my manager gave it away to me.

Well done for coming out anyway. I'm sure it can't be easy for some people.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I knew... but mainly because you asked if you can fcuk me in the ass lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I knew... but mainly because you asked if you can fcuk me in the ass lol


well i am a gentleman  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> As soon as I seen this I thought fvck wat you doin Raptor ? lol


Lol mate im not gay, well.. not all the time


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

greenspin said:


> If this was someone logging onto your account, then, just to keep the oldies in the loop, I believe this to be a 'frape'


Just to keep you in the loop...Its not a 'Frape' Because its not on Facebook, I bid you good day Sir. :smartass:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Lol mate im not gay, well.. not all the time


I know you arent stud


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

congrats pel mate, mustnt have been easy keeping a secret like that. how have other people in your life taken the news do you think it will affect you much. congrats again mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

I always thought you went both ways to be honest.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dunno why but reminded me of this for some reason





 lol

I'm white?! Does Dad know?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done Pel, must have taken guts to come out mate. Hats off to ya


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry no offense mate but I always thought you were not that it makes any difference either way, what ever makes you happy!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

How do people tell on a web forum, someones sexuality?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> No but my point is a whole thread on it? why lol?


Like everything on this forum...if your not interested....why read it?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

phosphor said:


> How do people tell on a web forum, someones sexuality?


Same way as in real life lol.. by the way you act, things you talk about, hints dropped etc...

And Pel you were out the closet as bi anyway and 95% of people can't distinguish the difference between gay or bi

So doesn't make a difference in the grand scheme of things, i'd be gutted if i ever turned gay tho but only because i find

women so attractive, personally i doubt i'll ever go off women... well i really hope not anyway... nah it'll never happen lol


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

im only gay for rack


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gym rat said:


> congrats pel mate, mustnt have been easy keeping a secret like that. how have other people in your life taken the news do you think it will affect you much. congrats again mate


....it got to a point where i was like...screw this !.....ducking and diving.....so though just say it and move on....



mikex101 said:


> I always thought you went both ways to be honest.


as did 68% of the poll....lollll



Magic Torch said:


> Dunno why but reminded me of this for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heheheheheh....



RACK said:


> Well done Pel, must have taken guts to come out mate. Hats off to ya


cheers pal...it wasn't too hard in the end...i just wanted to get it out there......and live


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

phosphor said:


> How do people tell on a web forum, someones sexuality?


The fact that he posted photos of his cock on a male dominated forum at every opportunity might have had something to do with it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> The fact that he posted photos of his cock on a male dominated forum at every opportunity might have had something to do with it!


ok ok...me and many others..its just caz mine was the biggest that u remember it..........  :thumb: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ok ok...me and many others..its just caz mine was the biggest that u remember it..........  :thumb: :lol: :bounce:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

phosphor said:


> PMSL :lol:


 

dude im still a bloke....still gotta have the biggest.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ok ok...me and many others..its just caz mine had the biggest warts on it that u remember it..........  :thumb: :lol: :bounce:


dirty bugger wash it would you hahaha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> dirty bugger wash it would you hahaha


go for it....  :tongue:


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

*covers eyes*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

phosphor said:


> *covers eyes*


with fingers slightly ajar

* peeking

Lolll


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

fair play mate ,congrats for coming out


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

So are you out to everyone one now, or are there still a couple of hurdles to go?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

chris27 said:


> fair play mate ,congrats for coming out


cheers dude :thumbup1:



phosphor said:


> So are you out to everyone one now, or are there still a couple of hurdles to go?


Global :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I kissed a guy on the lips twice in front of about 10 people on saturday... it may of aroused suspicion but i kissed much more girls,

So it kinda cancels it out :laugh:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good on ya fella. Nothin wrong with a bummer imo! This is the ideal site for you then ennit bud....get to talk about liftin aswell as gettin to look at half naked buff men  win win :thumb:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Global :lol:


hahaha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I kissed a guy on the lips twice in front of about 10 people on saturday... it may of aroused suspicion but i kissed much more girls,
> 
> So it kinda cancels it out :laugh:


kinda like a katy Perry but in reverse?......Kenny Perry :lol: :lol: :lol:



TIMMY_432 said:


> Good on ya fella. Nothin wrong with a bummer imo! This is the ideal site for you then ennit bud....get to talk about liftin aswell as gettin to look at half naked buff men  win win :thumb:


YEA BUT u never can tell whose looking back at ya.... :whistling:  :lol:

cheers dude :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, it is just a simple numbers game here.

Gay equals double the prospects. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, it is just a simple numbers game here.
> 
> Gay equals double the prospects. :lol:


Lol..i guess.....but tbh....i don't crave what i can't have....i focus on what i can


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt read all the posts so I dont know who is gay or not.

Me personally, I like women that have hairy bushes.............

See, I guess I am normal right? :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Pel, if you used to be bi, why change?

you obviously find women attractive enough to sleep with aswell, so why not have both?

meat and fish?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

[



hackskii said:


> I didnt read all the posts so I dont know who is gay or not.
> 
> Me personally, I like women that have hairy bushes.............
> 
> See, I guess I am normal right? :lol:


hairy is sooo 1974.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

@ Hammy

caz ultimatley meat won over fish ( ur words not mine lol )...plus bi can be a bit of a no mans land.....and women want more than i can give them, kids, marrige etc and i know thats never gonna happen with me....although the same can now be said about gay men...lol.....actually im f.ucked.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> @ Hammy
> 
> caz ultimatley meat won over fish ( ur words not mine lol )...plus bi can be a bit of a no mans land.....and women want more than i can give them, kids, marrige etc and i know thats never gonna happen with me....although the same can now be said about gay men...lol.....actually im f.ucked.... :lol: :lol:


just don't see why you need to rule women out, there's plenty out there for no strings, if you're in the mood for fish

don't know why i'm encouring you, i should be pleased there's more spare for me!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hamsternuts said:


> Pel, if you used to be bi, why change?
> 
> you obviously find women attractive enough to sleep with aswell, so why not have both?
> 
> meat and fish?


That is so funny.... I must be old, took a second to figure out what you ment:lol:



Pelayo said:


> [
> 
> hairy is sooo 1974.... :lol: :lol:


Cool, 1974 is still young in my book, I thought you were going to go back to the 60's............Peace, love and free sex type stuff with never touched bushes.....

Now guys shave.

I could never, if one of my work mates saw my johnson and it was shaved id be afraid they would think I was gay:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Serious question here:

Pelayo are you gay?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if you've never shaved your balls, you've never REALLY had them sucked.

trust me on this.

the first time you get your shaven balls sucked, you'll understand the meaning of the universe

it's a double whammy also cos it'll be nicer for whoever's doing it, hence she/he'll do it for longer!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hackskii.....only Gay on days ending with Y.......

and i agree shaving is soooooooooooooooooooo Gay


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> Pel, if you used to be bi, why change?
> 
> you obviously find women attractive enough to sleep with aswell, so why not have both?
> 
> meat and fish?


Lol tbh Pel coming out has confused me loads... as i also can't understand how someone can just think "oh ok i cba with girls any more" seems totally ludicrous but it does happen a lot, but i don't know how... this best not happen to me ha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol tbh Pel coming out has confused me loads... as i also can't understand how someone can just think "oh ok i cba with girls any more" seems totally ludicrous but it does happen a lot, but i don't know how... this best not happen to me ha


this is what confused me

if he liked them enough to shág them before.... just carry on, and shág everyone!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> this is what confused me
> 
> if he liked them enough to shág them before.... just carry on, and shág everyone!


Me and Pel were chatting about it the other night as i was curious about this and he said that, the girly soft skin, long hair, prettiness all these things just don't do it for him anymore.. he won't mind me relaying that information, but its confused me loads lol as can understand people being sexually attracted to men but i can't understand going off women and i know a few people that have done the same and just 'gone off' women, some were the ones you'd least you would expect too as well.. as Pel said the world is going mad ha


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmmmm maybe its like when i used to be able to bang some really horrendous montrous pigs, and now i couldn't

in that way your tastes can change, maybe it's similar to that?

i don't understand these gayers and their world!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Pelayo, a Superstar, at the gay bar,


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

CRD said:


> Listen up everybody- I know the game Pel is playing and he's got you all fooled.
> 
> Everyone knows if you are a gay, especially a good looking one, there will always be girls who will try to turn you, to test their own desirability. Girls these days are still insecure little flowers and the thought of being able to convince a gay that they are irresistable is a major challenge and turn on to them.
> 
> Yep, I've got his number. (Figuratively speaking) Devious people them gays.


dude....it happened on saturday night with these 2 girls, they were stunners, was in a bar with some m8s..they sat next to us......i was like hi girls....they told me that had just been to the gym...so we gets talking aout the gym etc....they christened me FIT BIT :lol: ....one was a blonde, really pretty, great teeth...then they

asked me to pull my top up.....said i was handsome  ......asked me ( only me) to go to a party with them.. :lol: :lol:

God knows whats going on with me right now :confused1: ....Bi as in sleep with M/F or Gay bi as in gay but sleep with women ? or Gay..... :confused1:

but since coming out i feel good..but today im feeling confused...WTF's going on with me ??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

WTF's going on with you? You're a slut.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

don't analyse it buddy, you're bi.

and depending on what mood you're in, you'll sleep with whoever you want

WIN


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dont label yourself mate.... just go with the flow and do what you wanna do when you want to do it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

CRD said:


> That's it, I'm coming out!
> 
> In all seriousness Pel, the only advice I can give is, if you are single and you find someone (anyone) attractive, then go for it. If you are in a relationship with someone, whatever their sex, then just stay faithfull to them.


I know Pal.....i think im having some kind of breakdown tbh........i feel sick, low, down.....tons of emotions running through my head

i have no idea who i am .....i went through this a few weeks ago, really bad......i was on the brink of ending it all but a m8 talked me through it

still think i need to get some help...........in fact i know i do.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> dude....it happened on saturday night with these 2 girls, they were stunners, was in a bar with some m8s..they sat next to us......i was like hi girls....they told me that had just been to the gym...so we gets talking aout the gym etc....they christened me FIT BIT :lol: ....one was a blonde, really pretty, great teeth...then they
> 
> asked me to pull my top up.....said i was handsome  ......asked me ( only me) to go to a party with them.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


You can't be both mate, thats just pure selfish. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

CRD said:


> Well, first of all, I know where you are coming from. Again, if I could give any advice it would be this- Take a step back from relationships of any kind. You are still young, no need to rush in to anything. I know from previous posts that you have led quite a promiscuous lifestyle, but ultimately, has it brought you any real happiness? The same with the gym. It may give you satisfaction but does it make you HAPPY?
> 
> I'm sure there are other less hedonistic interests you have (Spanish history? See I was paying attention!) that may settle you back down from your current anxiety and maybe going back to basics is a way to move forward for you.
> 
> Best of luck.


Spanish history....dude i love that...hence the name Pelayo.....yea maybe i should just focus on simple stuff and stop thinking about everything else...im defo not in the mood for relationships or people ( as in getting involved) but i love the gym....its my hobby....think im goona buy a dog, get some gold fish....lol

thanks for that post pal


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> You can't be both mate, thats just pure selfish. :lol:


theres 7 billion people in the world.....enough to go round...lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought you were gay when I met you, but then you spoke about women and it confused me so I had you down as bi. 

Don't get so worked up about it, you are who you are even if you don't know who that is yet...just take one day at a time 

You have an awesome life! Cherish it!  :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you have the most camp voice ive ever heard pmsl mind you you were asking me to fuk you at the time.........


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I thought you were gay when I met you, but then you spoke about women and it confused me so I had you down as bi.
> 
> Don't get so worked up about it, you are who you are even if you don't know who that is yet...just take one day at a time
> 
> You have an awesome life! Cherish it!  :thumb:


Lol.....i should have just come out at the paisley show.....hahahah

cheers lA X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

d4ead said:


> you have the most camp voice ive ever heard pmsl mind you you were asking me to fuk you at the time.........


SHUT IT...IM THE HOTTEST GUY U KNOW... 

and no more mince n tatties for you :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Lol.....*i should have just come out at the paisley show*.....hahahah
> 
> cheers lA X


Nah, not really....it's really no ones business and it's not that big a deal  You shouldn't worry so much about it  It's just people make assumptions on first impressions...it's natural lol :lol: even if it's wrong


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Nah, not really....it's really no ones business and it's not that big a deal  You shouldn't worry so much about it  It's just people make assumptions on first impressions...it's natural lol :lol: even if it's wrong


well i thought u were liz hurley on acid.....was i wrong?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pelayo said:


> hackskii.....only Gay on days ending with Y.......


How about last night? :lol:



hamsternuts said:


> hmmmmm maybe its like when *i used to be able to bang some really horrendous montrous pigs, and now i couldn't*
> 
> in that way your tastes can change, maybe it's similar to that?
> 
> i don't understand these gayers and their world!


Used to? :lol:

If I was single I would never have stopped......lol



Pelayo said:


> I know Pal.....i think im having some kind of breakdown tbh........i feel sick, low, down.....tons of emotions running through my head
> 
> i have no idea who i am .....i went through this a few weeks ago, really bad......i was on the brink of ending it all but a m8 talked me through it
> 
> still think i need to get some help...........in fact i know i do.


Drop the clomid mate, that isnt good for a cycle, stick to androgens, they will make you feel much better than clomid.....lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> well i thought u were liz hurley on acid.....was i wrong?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pfft I wish....even on acid hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> dude....it happened on saturday night with these 2 girls, they were stunners, was in a bar with some m8s..they sat next to us......i was like hi girls....they told me that had just been to the gym...so we gets talking aout the gym etc....they christened me FIT BIT :lol: ....one was a blonde, really pretty, great teeth...then they
> 
> asked me to pull my top up.....said i was handsome  ......asked me ( only me) to go to a party with them.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol this post has baffled me probably more than it probably baffled you writing it ha... what did you say in your head when you realised you could of got them in to bed? "Oh i can't have one sat on my face and one sat on my cock.. because i am a gay man now" LOL?

And your right that gays get chatted up by girls all the time because they see it as 'a challenge' one of my good mates is gay and always gets chatted up by girls, i always said why not shag one for a buzz?... he replied: well i have shagged a few in the past but it doesn't do much for me, but he will do the next chance he gets... anyway he was out in manchester a few weeks ago and some women that was always trying it on with him who always does but she's pretty, he was with a group and after plenty of drugs he ended up back at their house (and lol he won't tell me who they are as i apparently know them) anyway the bf was upstairs and him and this women ended up downstairs in the bed cuddling (bf would never suspect the gay man) anyway she was stroking his cock so he thought fcuk it may as well... he said that he thought it was 'ok' but when he was fcuking her he was thinking about fcuking a mans ass lol (yep he's gay lol) but one thing he did say was that he even enjoyed going down on her which is very unusual for gays... normally if you say to most 'proper gays' whats your views on going down on a girl they would be like 'eeeeew thats disgusting, i'd be sick'

My opinion is that if you can go down on a women and enjoy it then you must be bi? He said nop, defo gay... he's not gonna bother sleeping with any more women but if it happens it happens but will just be drunken / drugged up times and nothing more... and lol the funniest bit of the story is that he said that the girl was screaming pretty loud and he knows the bf well so was hoping he didn't hear, he went to check on him to see if he was asleep and he wasn't proper asleep, like pretending to be asleep... anyway he got in to bed with the guy and ended up fingering him lol.. and the girl walked in and was like "what the hell are you two doing!?" they replied 'nothing' but were under a quilt anyway, but lol apparently the gay guy felt like saying "lol shut up i just fcuked you downstairs"

Anyway the guy involved came to the conclusion that yep he's defo still gay, shagging the girl was alright as it was something to fcuk when he was smashed off pills but the fact that he was thinking of a mans ass while nailing her means he's defo gay and the fact that he ended up in bed with the man leaving the women downstairs confirms this too... i was pissing myself when he told me this, man i miss the crazy sh!t that goes down in manchester but personally if there are females there, they would be my priority for sure.. but if there is some ridiculously good looking guys there, by all means get involved lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> I know Pal.....i think im having some kind of breakdown tbh........i feel sick, low, down.....tons of emotions running through my head
> 
> i have no idea who i am .....i went through this a few weeks ago, really bad......i was on the brink of ending it all but a m8 talked me through it
> 
> still think i need to get some help...........in fact i know i do.


Please seek some professional help, wanting to self harm or worse is a symptom of depression and does require assistance.

Talking to friends isn't the same or as good as speaking with a professional. Your GP should be able to refer you straight away.

Best of luck.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> I know Pal.....i think im having some kind of breakdown tbh........i feel sick, low, down.....tons of emotions running through my head
> 
> i have no idea who i am .....i went through this a few weeks ago, really bad......i was on the brink of ending it all but a m8 talked me through it
> 
> still think i need to get some help...........in fact i know i do.


Well get help then, told you the score its no big deal... i have had counselling and it does the world of good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Simon m said:


> Please seek some professional help, wanting to self harm or worse is a symptom of depression and does require assistance.
> 
> Talking to friends isn't the same or as good as speaking with a professional. Your GP should be able to refer you straight away.
> 
> Best of luck.


i know pal...and my m8 said the same thing.....but i just can't do that...where would i start?

im not ready to un lock my past, my childhood, my lifes experiences.....which on the whole have pretty much been great,

i don't think i could handle therapy , i would feel i had failed at some level


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My opinion is that if you can go down on a women and enjoy it then you must be bi?

actually i like doing that more than shagging tbh- see im f.ucked.....lol


----------



## felost (Dec 3, 2010)

go to the hell ***.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> My opinion is that if you can go down on a women and enjoy it then you must be bi?
> 
> actually i like doing that more than shagging tbh- see im f.ucked.....lol


Ask any of your gay mates if they would go down on a girl and the universal reaction is usually 'disgusting' so maybe you are gay but still have a bit of a bi side, so have the facility to shag women if you end up in that situation... so even though you have lost interest in them and you probably won't look for sex with them, at least you still can shag them if need be, which is better than being disturbed by the thought of m-f sex like most fully homosexual men


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

felost said:


> go to the hell ***.


nice first post...welcome to the board


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> dude....it happened on saturday night with these 2 girls, they were stunners, was in a bar with some m8s..they sat next to us......i was like hi girls....they told me that had just been to the gym...so we gets talking aout the gym etc....they christened me FIT BIT :lol: ....one was a blonde, really pretty, great teeth...then they
> 
> asked me to pull my top up.....said i was handsome  ......asked me ( only me) to go to a party with them.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Don't over analyse , sexual orientation is far more fluid for many people than is acknowledged I think ... I class myself as totally gay (ie I would only sleep with men) but can double take certain types of woman just as any straight man would because they are beautiful. I can think of three gay friends , who married , had kids , and then decided they couldn't maintain the pretence any longer and divorced, the point being even though they were gay , they were able to marry and have full sexual relationships with their wives for many years until the pressures got too much. One of my straight/Gay friends said it was the woosh inside him when he encountered a handsome guy that in the end finished his marriage.

There are also a proportion of men who have always defined themselves as gay who occasionally have sex with women...

So gay guys can find girls attractive , but when it comes to sex , the physicality between two guys and a girl and a guy is totally different (& I don't just mean the acts themselves) it's hard to explain , but Raptor's recount of his Tcall with Pel was revealing.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

felost said:


> go to the hell ***.


wtf???

you dont have to put a label on it, some days you might fancy man love and some days sex with a woman. just go with the flow and enjoy yourself


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> wtf???
> 
> you dont have to put a label on it, some days you might fancy man love and some days sex with a woman. just go with the flow and enjoy yourself


u know what ...the more this thread develops the more i think...why did i ...lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't believe this thread is 16 pages long.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> i know pal...and my m8 said the same thing.....but i just can't do that...where would i start?
> 
> im not ready to un lock my past, my childhood, my lifes experiences.....which on the whole have pretty much been great,
> 
> i don't think i could handle therapy , i would feel i had failed at some level


Now my young friend, I'm 43 and I've had counselling for PTSD. It's nothing to do with being a failure as I'm far from that, but there are times when we all need help.

It's nothing to do with unlocking the past, it's about understanding yourself better and having coping mechanisms in place. You will need to look at somethings, but it's liberating and non judgemental.

You are a young man, you shouldn't feel like ending it all.

I was in pain for sometime until I was brave enough to seek help - Do the same.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Simon m said:


> Now my young friend, I'm 43 and I've had counselling for PTSD. It's nothing to do with being a failure as I'm far from that, but there are times when we all need help.
> 
> It's nothing to do with unlocking the past, it's about understanding yourself better and having coping mechanisms in place. You will need to look at somethings, but it's liberating and non judgemental.
> 
> ...


i hear you pal...its a big step and i know the rewards outweigh the negatives.......im thinking about it

thanks


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i prefer oral to sex aswell, nowt unusual there


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

felost said:


> go to the hell ***.


Posts of this nature are not appreciated on this forum.

I suggest you read around more and come back when you develop a more tolerant attitude.

2 week ban.

L


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

felost said:


> go to the hell ***.


I'm sick of you sitting on the fence.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

This post has got me thinking...

No not that im gay but do you think as a butch man you could pretend you were gay for a night so that women would hit on you. then before they know it bam you've stuffed the sh1t out of them.

Oh the joy of saying that your not actually gay afterwards. priceless!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Ukbeefcake said:


> This post has got me thinking...
> 
> No not that im gay but do you think as a butch man you could pretend you were gay for a night so that women would hit on you. then before they know it bam you've stuffed the sh1t out of them.
> 
> Oh the joy of saying that your not actually gay afterwards. priceless!


So, what you're asking is could you pretend to be gay to get a woman who wants to convert a gay man to sleep with you.

That's a very risky strategy...

Just imagine if you then get other men hitting on you? What would you do?

Stay in character and smoke another bloke's pipe, or run away and ruin your chances of finding a gaychanger?

I recon, you'd be a method acter and get some an love in... :lol:


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Simon m said:


> So, what you're asking is could you pretend to be gay to get a woman who wants to convert a gay man to sleep with you.
> 
> That's a very risky strategy...
> 
> ...


Agreed a risky strategy! but you can just say he's not my type!

It was only a thought just thinking out loud really.

It's just I always see hot women all over gay men, letting them feel there t1ts and everything. Basically license to grope!!!

Gaychanger. Haha like that 1!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if you have to play the flesh flute a few times in order to stay in character until you find woman who wants to 'convert' you.... ah well


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Ukbeefcake said:


> This post has got me thinking...
> 
> No not that im gay but do you think as a butch man you could pretend you were gay for a night so that women would hit on you. then before they know it bam you've stuffed the sh1t out of them.
> 
> Oh the joy of saying that your not actually gay afterwards. priceless!


I'm queer and still a proper lad on a night out. People don't generally believe I'm gay at first.

I'm not ugly but I get way more attention from the ladies than I deserve just cos I'm a puff...

Apparently the girls in the office say it's because they want to turn me!

So my advice is give it a try! And at the end of the night tell a few of 'em "it worked! You made me straight! now who's for a threesome?" lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Lostgeordie said:


> So my advice is give it a try! And at the end of the night tell a few of 'em "it worked! You made me straight! now who's for a threesome?" lol


 its on!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

This post makes me smile, and I do not think you need to pretend you are gay, most of the men on here flirt with each other, no matter what their orientation.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> its on!


Like donkey kong biatch!!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Can I just ask a quick question. People seem to be hinting that Pelayo has a massive dong...is this true?

I'de look in the adult lounge but Katy and the other mods don't like me......maybe cos I got them into bed pretending to be gay...


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Can I just ask a quick question. People seem to be hinting that Pelayo has a massive dong...is this true?
> 
> I'de look in the adult lounge but Katy and the other mods don't like me......maybe cos I got them into bed pretending to be gay...


I don't know yet . . . . . . I will let you know soon :tongue:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phosphor said:


> I don't know yet . . . . . . I will let you know soon :tongue:


haha pervy!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I will subject myself to this, but only for the good of the forum.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phosphor said:


> I will subject myself to this, but only for the good of the forum.


Bend over, i've got something to subject you too


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

*runs and hides*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hmmm I like a game!!!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Can I just ask a quick question. People seem to be hinting that Pelayo has a massive dong...is this true?
> 
> I'de look in the adult lounge but Katy and the other mods don't like me......maybe cos I got them into bed pretending to be gay...


I am not yet allowed in the Adult Lounge but, yes, rumour has it he is very well endowed. From what I hear it's probably nearly as big as mine


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> I am not yet allowed in the Adult Lounge but, yes, rumour has it he is very well endowed. From what I hear it's probably nearly as big as mine


hahaha! I knew someone would say something like this!

I wanna be in that adult lounge, it sounds awesome, but also sounds impossible to actualy get in!!!!

Damn the UK-M politics.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> hahaha! I knew someone would say something like this!
> 
> I wanna be in that adult lounge, it sounds awesome, but also sounds impossible to actualy get in!!!!
> 
> Damn the UK-M politics.


Good luck, you gotta have over a 100 IQ for entrance.

Sorry, just had to:lol:

Why not try this?

Send a PM to Lorian and ask him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Good luck, you gotta have over a 100 IQ for entrance.
> 
> Sorry, just had to:lol:
> 
> ...


over 100 Iranian Queens??? Theyre all in Pelayo's closet from what I heard!

Shall do! But if I get shouted at then it's your fault! You can make it up to me though


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Can I come play in the Adult Lounge too :whistling:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I think at the moment I would class myself as ASEXUAL....unless I can count having sex with a part of my own body?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Bend over, me and Pel are gonna tag team you


  :bounce:



SON OF FRANK said:


> I am not yet allowed in the Adult Lounge but, yes, rumour has it he is very well endowed. From what I hear it's probably nearly as big as mine


jpaycheck would love that :whistling:

( and no...thats not possible)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Now you have come out (finally)

Are the other members of the UKM bumming ring going to come out as well??? PMSL

xxx


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> :bounce:
> 
> jpaycheck would love that :whistling:
> 
> ( and no...thats not possible)


!!!!!

SLANDER!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Now you have come out (finally)
> 
> Are the other members of the UKM bumming ring going to come out as well??? PMSL
> 
> xxx


  ...hush ya gum :innocent: :rolleye: :devil2:



JPaycheck said:


> !!!!!
> 
> SLANDER!


screw me....I mean .....sue me.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me l opened this thinking you had changed your mind then !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me l opened this thinking you had changed your mind then !!


Na G....think i'll stick with it ...at least til summer..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Na G....think i'll stick with it ...at least til summer..... :lol: :lol:


Why not..... at least you can say you give it a shot eh mate....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Why not..... at least you can say you give it a shot eh mate....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just thought i'de pop my head in here again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Just thought i'de pop my head in here again.


Define "head" ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Define "head" ?


•the upper part of the human body or the front part of the body in animals; contains the face and brains; "he stuck his head out the window"

•a single domestic animal; "200 head of cattle"

•mind: that which is responsible for one's thoughts and feelings; the seat of the faculty of reason; "his mind wandered"; "I couldn't get his words out of my head"

•a person who is in charge; "the head of the whole operation"

•the pressure exerted by a fluid; "a head of steam"

•fountainhead: the source of water from which a stream arises; "they tracked him back toward the head of the stream"

•(grammar) the word in a grammatical constituent that plays the same grammatical role as the whole constituent

•the tip of an abscess (where the pus accumulates)

•the length or height based on the size of a human or animal head; "he is two heads taller than his little sister"; "his horse won by a head"

•capitulum: a dense cluster of flowers or foliage; "a head of cauliflower"; "a head of lettuce"

•principal: the educator who has executive authority for a school; "she sent unruly pupils to see the principal"

•an individual person; "tickets are $5 per head"

•a user of (usually soft) drugs; "the office was full of secret heads"

•promontory: a natural elevation (especially a rocky one that juts out into the sea)

•a rounded compact mass; "the head of a comet"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> •the upper part of the human body or the front part of the body in animals; contains the face and brains; "he stuck his head out the window"
> 
> •a single domestic animal; "200 head of cattle"
> 
> ...


OK so not head of your penis then ???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> OK so not head of your penis then ???


Fraid so! Thought i'de create a little suspension before announcing it was my bella donga


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just ought you were gay when we met and was more surprised whe i ws told you were bi mate. Regardless. Its not of any matter to m

I feel as if most have totally mised the point of this thread. I can imagine ist be confusing being bisexual to an extent an it seems like a cross roads has been reched in your head? Have you found it hard (excuse the pun)to keep a hardon for a woman mor more so recently like which has made you doubt your own identity as a bi man....is it a kind of identity thing in a way?

As much as people are saying just continue as is...i can kinda understand (i think) where your coming from mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Fraid so! Thought i'de create a little suspension before announcing it was my bella donga


Bella Donna?....where....???

:thumb:


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

Well done fella. Hope it all goes well for you.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Team1 said:


> I just ought you were gay when we met and was more surprised whe i ws told you were bi mate. Regardless. Its not of any matter to m
> 
> I feel as if most have totally mised the point of this thread. I can imagine ist be confusing being bisexual to an extent an it seems like a cross roads has been reched in your head? Have you found it hard (excuse the pun)to keep a hardon for a woman mor more so recently like which has made you doubt your own identity as a bi man....is it a kind of identity thing in a way?
> 
> As much as people are saying just continue as is...i can kinda understand (i think) where your coming from mate.


Cheers Rab

was a few things tbh.....not just sexual.....although that was a key part.....its been on ma mind for a while now.....

so was time to just say it.....and move on


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> Well done fella. Hope it all goes well for you.....


Cheers Pal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Bella Donna?....where....???
> 
> :thumb:


haha Bella Donga! I am refering to my donner meat; my salami; my breadstick; my garlic bread; my meat and two veg; my sausage hotpot; my yogurt dispenser; my....well I think you get the idea.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha Bella Donga! I am refering to my donner meat; my salami; my breadstick; my garlic bread; my meat and two veg; my sausage hotpot; my yogurt dispenser; my....well I think you get the idea.


google Bella Donna....or go on TUBE8  :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> google Bella Donna....or go on TUBE8  :whistling:


haha awesome!

Although I do prefer pornhub


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha awesome!
> 
> Although I do prefer pornhub


I prefer the web cam in your bedroom, although its been a bit dull lately


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phosphor said:


> I prefer the web cam in your bedroom, although its been a bit dull lately


ha!

I personally blame Pelayo, he normally gives me a good neck job beforehand to get me going.

Yep, I did say neck job.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

You should work on producing an album JPaycheck, obviously just for observing your progress of course. :tongue:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Won't be long before this post is added to the hottest threads top 5, then we'll never be able to forget Pelayo likes it up the bum.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Awww man, it won't let me rep you again SiPhil, but If I could I certainly would.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

phosphor said:


> You should work on producing an album JPaycheck, obviously just for observing your progress of course. :tongue:


ahahaha.....I would but i've heard about the size of pelayos ''cheese doodle'' and simply couldn't challenge it!

If you didn't have to be gold to get into Adult Lounge, I assue you I would be spreading dirty pictures around sooo fast that the Adult Lounge would be known as the Paycheck Lounge.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> ha!
> 
> I personally blame Pelayo, he normally gives me a good neck job beforehand to get me going.
> 
> Yep, I did say neck job.


 :confused1: ...a what???...you'll be getting a cheek job if i hear anymore of ur lip :laugh:



SiPhil said:


> Won't be long before this post is added to the hottest threads top 5, then we'll never be able to forget Pelayo likes it up the bum.


lisen...im trying to forget it :lol: :lol: :lol: ..bored with the whole Gay thing now :lol: :lol:

but Jp won't let me....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> ahahaha.....I would but i've heard about the size of pelayos ''cheese doodle'' and simply couldn't challenge it!
> 
> If you didn't have to be gold to get into Adult Lounge, I assue you I would be spreading dirty pictures around sooo fast that the Adult Lounge would be known as the Paycheck Lounge.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...Santa with his pork sword out......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:no::no::no: :surrender: :crying: :sad: :mellow: :blink: :w00t: :turned:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Anybody still wearing a Santa outfit in mid February must be a bit on the pervy side ... as well as a bit whiffy .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That would be true, but I can honestly pull it off, therefore I'm awesome.

Pelayo getting bummed by santas pork sword


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> That would be true, but I can honestly pull it off, therefore I'm awesome.


Hmmm ........



JPaycheck said:


> Pelayo getting bummed by santas pork sword


What makes you so sure you'd be doing the poking ?

It might be a case of Pelayo commanding his minions " Strip Him , Wash Him , then BRING HIM TO ME! "


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOLZ! I think i've been involved in this gay conversation far too long!!!

This is me quietly backing away....(door closes)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> LOLZ! I think i've been involved in this gay conversation far too long!!!
> 
> This is me quietly backing away....(closet door closes)


Lol fixed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol fixed


damn!!! haha it has got to a point now where I think people are beleiving I'm gay! So, I am have to back out of this convo.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

your becoming famous on uk muscle with this thread, the closet dwellers will all be following in your foot steps soon lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> your becoming famous on uk muscle with this thread, the closet dwellers will all be following in your foot steps soon lol


lol, I do think the only reason people know me on here is because of this thread! And possibly that thread that everyone keeps clicking 'like' on!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

gay appears to be the way forward, could be a sign of the changing world y'know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just so it's known I am straight haha

Not sure if people know this!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

so far back in the closet your drinking tea with Mr tumnus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no idea what that means! But It must be a gay thing....Pelayo will be able to carry out your MR Tumnus fantasty =D


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just so it's known I am straight haha
> 
> Not sure if people know this!


Anyone who's avi shows them still wearing a santa suit in February has got to be straight ....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

**** it

I'm gay

and im gonna start a gay thread too


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> **** it
> 
> I'm gay
> 
> and im gonna start a gay thread too


I'm not entirelu sure what that picture is of in your avi....but if its what I think it is....then thats quite creepy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

It seems there a huge gay base on this site.

I notice no gay females have posted!!!

P.S if your a gay female, don't post, because if your hot it will depress me that the male race has missed out on banging you.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm not entirelu sure what that picture is of in your avi....but if its what I think it is....then thats quite creepy.


its my bum

do you like it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> its my bum
> 
> do you like it?


Mega creepy! And i'm straight mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Mega creepy! And i'm straight mate.


Oh ... you back here again ?

I thought we'd frightened you off ???

And what's creepy about Was_eric's bum ?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I have no idea what that means! But It must be a gay thing....Pelayo will be able to carry out your MR Tumnus fantasty =D


 It means you in narnia


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas .....

Can l just ask, since your coming out, are you now mincing about like a provincial queen or are you just being normal old Thomas and know one would even realise you know who Dorothy is ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Thomas .....
> 
> Can l just ask, since your coming out, are you now mincing about like a provincial queen or are you just being normal old Thomas and know one would even realise you know who Dorothy is ?


Lol i very much doubt Thom will be mincing about but he's more of a giver than a taker so different rules apply


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> It seems there a huge gay base on this site.
> 
> I notice no gay females have posted!!!
> 
> P.S if your a gay female, don't post, because if your hot it will depress me that the male race has missed out on banging you.


gay base?.....lol...their just my m8s......lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Thomas *.....YES DEAR ?*Can l just ask, since your coming out, are you now mincing about like a provincial queen or are you just being normal old Thomas and know one would even realise you know who Dorothy is ?


yea im still the same old nutter that texts u from the gym car park and send u pics of my shopping trolly in Asda :lol: :lol: :lol:



Raptor said:


> Lol i very much doubt Thom will be mincing about but he's more of a giver than a taker so different rules apply


shhhhh...dont blow my cover....you promised u wouldnt tell... :whistling:  :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yea im still the same old nutter that texts u from the gym car park and send u pics of my shopping trolly in Asda :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> shhhhh...dont blow my cover....you promised u wouldnt tell... :whistling:  :laugh:


HA HA top man........

See, a mate can see that what l said was a joke.......no need for smileys !


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Pelayo, you are the most popular gay in here


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> Pelayo, you are the most popular gay in here


I AM THE ONLY GAY ON THE FORUM :thumb:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> I AM THE ONLY GAY ON THE FORUM :thumb:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


not for long, milky and raptor are slowly coming out too


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> not for long, milky and raptor are slowly coming out too


no..not Milky....hahahah


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> no..not Milky....hahahah


NO NOT MILKY IS RIGHT !

The cheeky git !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> NO NOT MILKY IS RIGHT !
> 
> The cheeky git !


exactly G, and anyway its not a trend :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> exactly G, and anyway its not a trend :lol:


Mate l am so clenched right now l could pass out !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate l am so clenched right now l could pass out !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


hahah..just keep on doin dem squats...:laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> NO NOT MILKY IS RIGHT !
> 
> The cheeky git !


Lol i thought you were gay at one point tbf... when you said 'your partner' steve, i didn't realise you meant training partner :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hahaha!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Lol i thought you were gay at one point tbf... when you said 'your partner' steve, i didn't realise you meant training partner :lol:


Yes l do remember this !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol i thought you were gay at one point tbf... when you said 'your partner' steve, i didn't realise you meant training partner :lol:





gemilky69 said:


> Yes l do remember this !!!


God made Adam and Eve....NOT .....Adam and Steve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

men are weirdos...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ohhh this is back is it!

Wanted some more glory ey pelayo.

Thought youde get enough glory from that hole i made you (see what i did there?)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Ohhh this is back is it!
> 
> Wanted some more glory ey pelayo.
> 
> Thought youde get enough glory from that hole i made you (see what i did there?)


totally got it....whose worse :whistling: :lol:

last few times ive been out, been telling folk im gay...straight guys trying to give me their numbers on the sly.....dirty dawgs :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Your the straight guys gay man.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Your the straight guys gay man.


what?....dont confuse me with ur smart jargin....lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha special or what!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha special or what!


well...what does it mean....??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

It means, your straight guys, go to gay man.

If they fancy some bum


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> last few times ive been out, been telling folk im gay...straight guys trying to give me their numbers on the sly.....dirty dawgs :lol: :lol:


Yes!... and most of 'em will reckon they are doing you a favour ...... pah!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> well...what does it mean....??


It just means they'll [email protected] anything they fancy ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> It means, your straight guys, go to gay man.
> 
> If they fancy some bum


ahhh i see....well...their only human :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Greshie said:


> Yes!... and most of 'em will reckon they are doing you a favour ...... pah!


i think the favours on me :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> i think the favours on me :whistling:


I agree .....


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

your only gay it your the "bottom" according to by gay mate... ie: your not gay if you do the bumming rather than receive it haha so he thinks he is still straight


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

deep85 said:


> your only gay it your the "bottom" according to by gay mate... ie: your not gay if you do the bumming rather than receive it haha so he thinks he is still straight


lol...thats a new angle on it i suppose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

deep85 said:


> your only gay it your the "bottom" according to by gay mate... ie: your not gay if you do the bumming rather than receive it haha so he thinks he is still straight


totally agree! serious.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

deep85 said:


> your only gay it your the "bottom" according to by gay mate... ie: your not gay if you do the bumming rather than receive it haha so he thinks he is still straight





JPaycheck said:


> totally agree! serious.


yeah right !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Its true, surely you agree a guy is the same as the girl if your bumming them?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Its true, surely you agree a guy is the same as the girl if your bumming them?


To a degree , but if that were the case every man would bum other men... but they don't ... so you must be attracted to men to want to bum them in the first place..... therefore you must have homosexual tendencies even if you are not 100 % gay.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha well I have never bummed a man, or done anything with a man, just so its known.

BUT

I would imagine it would be the same.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha well I have never bummed a man, or done anything with a man, just so its known.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I would imagine it would be the same.


Hmmm you appear to be intrigued by the idea.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nahhh course not, i'm taken, by a very pretty girl, who is very dirty and kinky!

I've got it made!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Nahhh course not, i'm taken, by a very pretty girl, who is very dirty and kinky!
> 
> I've got it made!


For a man who's got it "made" you spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much time on this thread brother !!

Just saying......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> For a man who's got it "made" you spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much time on this thread brother !!
> 
> Just saying......


I'll tell you what I tell her.

"I'de like to see you more, but with lectures and work I am really struggling for time.....but i'll see you for sex on thursday?"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll tell you what I tell her.
> 
> "I'de like to see you more, but with lectures and work I am really struggling for time.....but i'll see you for sex on thursday?"


Lol thats probably as heart warming as a line i used in benidorm a while back

"Look.. im probably never gonna see you again, but how about sex in the disabled toilets?" :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol thats probably as heart warming as a line i used in benidorm a while back
> 
> "Look.. im probably never gonna see you again, but how about sex in the disabled toilets?" :lol:


haha you man raptor! It worked though right?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha you man raptor! It worked though right?


Yes lol, was good... toilet seat down her bent over knees on the toilet seat, skirt up knickers down

Followed by a nice few lines of cocaine together and a casual, "good bye nice to meet you" lol

Why can't all girls be like this -.- Although beni is gonna be full of this type of action come summer ha

Serious, come summer you have no idea what its like... basically a lads holiday every weekend 30 mins in a car :thumbup1:

Its not as busy at this time of the year but you can still find fun, i think im going on saturday so i'll let you know what happens ha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Its true, surely you agree a guy is the same as the girl if your bumming them?


do a girls nuts swing when shes getting banged too ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yes lol, was good... toilet seat down *him* bent over knees on the toilet seat, shorts down
> 
> *Followed by a nice few lines of cocaine together and a casual, "good bye nice to meet [/**B]you" lol*
> 
> ...


ive tweeked that for you


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> ive tweeked that for you


Lol guys are probably easier to pull than women, even in a straight bar


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhh Pelayo and your post tweeking!

Didn't know you was into your coke Raptor?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Ahhh Pelayo and your post tweeking!
> 
> Didn't know you was into your coke Raptor?


Not so much any more, but i'll have the odd gram on a night out...

Don't take much any more, its a mugs game unless under control


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

"enter with caution"

is that a personal motto? or something that only is relevant to your bumpals?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Not so much any more, but i'll have the odd gram on a night out...
> 
> Don't take much any more, its a mugs game unless under control


Never tried it myself. Always wanted too.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Never tried it myself. Always wanted too.


No source requests :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> No source requests :lol: :lol::laugh:


Cabin fever don't be stepping on my toes or i'll be spreading some Paycheck honey over your face.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Cabin fever don't be stepping on my toes or i'll be spreading some Paycheck honey over your face.


pm me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> pm me


lol dirty man!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Not so much any more, but i'll have the odd gram on a night out...
> 
> Don't take much any more, its a mugs game unless under control


ive had it the past 4 weekends.....people keep giving me it in bars....im too polite to say no...very rude


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> "enter with caution"
> 
> is that a personal motto? or something that only is relevant to your bumpals?


it means i grip like a vice :lol: :lol: :lol: ...so...." enter with caution" as u might just lose an inch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> it means i grip like a vice :lol: :lol: :lol: ...so...." enter with caution" as u might just lose an inch :lol: :lol: :lol:


This thread is getting very dirty.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> At least you're not a child watcher


??????


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> This thread is getting very dirty.


ive just had a massive bar of chocy...its making me say funny things.... :lol: :lol:



DiamondDixie said:


> At least you're not a child watcher


what? like straight people?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> pm me


Sorry mate, you don't have enough posts to pm you.

Pelayo is worried your gonna steal me from him!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Sorry mate, you don't have enough posts to pm you.
> 
> Pelayo is worried your gonna steal me from him!


Bitch please, you know exactly where to find me.. You know I can cash that paycheck.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

By the way Pelayo, have you been fisted yet, which if I understand correctly is like a right of passage to a newly confirmed gay man.

Were you allowed to keep the watches?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Bitch please, you know exactly where to find me.. You know I can cash that paycheck.


lol awesome!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> By the way Pelayo, have you been fisted yet, which if I understand correctly is like a right of passage to a newly confirmed gay man.
> 
> Were you allowed to keep the watches?


dear God No :w00t: ....i squeal at the sight of 2 fingers..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ....i squeal at the sight of 2 fingers..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


... is that with delight ??? :cowboy:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha this is kinda gross now lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha this is kinda gross now lol


only kinda ...? knew you'd like the sound of a bit of squealing !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> ... is that with delight ??? :cowboy:


noooo...i squeal with delight when its 4 fingers........

KIT KAT :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:



JPaycheck said:


> haha this is kinda gross now lol


SHUT IT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well thats me told.

I'm gonna have to back out of this thread now, its hurting my straight guy image.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats me told.
> 
> I'm gonna have to back out of this thread now, its hurting my straight guy image.


:no::no STAY : :clap: :clap:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats me told.
> 
> I'm gonna have to back out of this thread now, its hurting my straight guy image.


You here again :whistling: :whistling:

Quelle surprize !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha awww shucks, well I could hang around!

Reps Milky


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this thread is gay (no ****).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

This threas is straight (total ****)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> This threas is straight (total ****)


I like your hat (****)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I like your hat (****)


I like your ass (no ****)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats me told.
> 
> I'm gonna have to back out of this thread now, its hurting my straight guy image.


WHAT "STRAIGHT GUY IMAGE" .... ??????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I like your ass (no ****)


You like everyone's ass..... ( total **** or no ****)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I want matt's ass (mega ****)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I want Gemilky69's ass (no ****)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I want Gemilky69's ass (no ****)


Easy tiger !!!

Now l have to spend the next 10 hours trying to unclench !!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll help with that, I always find that if your really try and force something in, you become unclenched.

ahhaha ahhhhh man! I am coming off so **** in this thread!

I feel I need to say again, Jpaycheck (no ****....seriously.)


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Serious question.

If youre having a fap to some straight porn and then as your building up to spuff, you let loose the exact second the blokes face comes on screen close up. Does that make you ghey, bi or just the victim of unfortunate timing.

Also Pelayo, is the above how you knew you preferred Arthur over Martha?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That would be unfortunate timing i'm afraid, if the dudes face was on for like 5+ seconds and you threw rice pudding everywhere, then your gay/bi


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> ... is that with delight ??? :cowboy:





Cabin.Fever. said:


> Serious question.
> 
> If youre having a fap to some straight porn and then as your building up to spuff, you let loose the exact second the blokes face comes on screen close up. Does that make you ghey, bi or just the victim of unfortunate timing.
> 
> Also Pelayo, is the above how you knew you preferred Arthur over Martha?


na dude....i alway shoot exactly when the bloke appears....lol........

gay is something u feel dude...its deeper than a porn flick


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> That would be unfortunate timing i'm afraid, if the dudes face was on for like 5+ seconds and you threw rice pudding everywhere, then your gay/bi


Good call! But if you've built up a rhythm and your in the departure lounge and his face comes on for 5 seconds, do you stop? Carry on?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed, you're only as ghey as the man you feel.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Agreed, you're only as ghey as the man you feel.


very tru brah


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Good call! But if you've built up a rhythm and your in the departure lounge and his face comes on for 5 seconds, do you stop? Carry on?


shut ur eyes and pray for jesus...lolllll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Good call! But if you've built up a rhythm and your in the departure lounge and his face comes on for 5 seconds, do you stop? Carry on?


Always stop!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

how many of you r gay on here


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol i never understand threads like this does anyone actualy care about sexual orientation anymore? i think our society widely accepts more or less anything gay str8 or 4 arms


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyweight said:


> how many of you r gay on here


I don't think theres many.

I'm straight if you were wondering but just having a laugh.

Theres Pelayo, Greshie and one other guy whos name I can't remember, but you wouldn't think he was gay.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

i love jesus, pelayo is gay ) you tube jesus "christ supster" is what u get its joaks, do u know why the wind blows


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyweight said:


> i love jesus, pelayo is gay ) you tube jesus "christ supster" is what u get its joaks, do u know why the wind blows


HUH?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol i never understand threads like this does anyone actualy care about sexual orientation anymore? i think our society widely accepts more or less anything gay str8 or 4 arms


Thomas has been on here a long time mate and he wanted to get it off his chest where he felt people would understand and not judge him...

He's a top bloke and he was talking amongst friends..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> Thomas has been on here a long time mate and he wanted to get it off his chest where he felt people would understand and not judge him...
> 
> He's a top bloke and he was talking amongst friends..


I'm gay to  well not officially done anything with a man and have never felt sexually attracted to a man, but who knows, if the right one came along....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm gay to  well not officially done anything with a man and have never felt sexually attracted to a man, but who knows, if the right one came along....


I've come along.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> I'm gay to  well not officially done anything with a man and have never felt sexually attracted to a man, but who knows, if the right one came along....


Don't be silly, I'm way out of your league!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I've come along.


You are such a flirt .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Don't be silly, I'm way out of your league!


haha confidence ey! I like that.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

heavyweight said:


> how many of you r gay on here


If you grow your hair I can be


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> If you grow your hair I can be


What? Long hair fetish?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> What? Long hair fetish?


i think he meant grow his bush


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

don't care about your sexuality...its the Scotish bit I can't get over:whistling:


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> i think he meant grow his bush


His back pussy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

IanStu said:


> don't care about your sexuality...its the Scotish bit I can't get over:whistling:


oi...where the hell have u been hiding??....and whose that in the pic ?....lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> His back pussy


its called a man c.unt

you need to get to gay school...lol


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> oi...where the hell have u been hiding??....*and whose that in the pic ?....lol*


Its the lady boy from next door...he/she insisted I take her/his pic....he's/she's a lovely boy/girl so thought I'd use it as my avi


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Its the lady boy from next door...he/she insisted I take her/his pic....he's/she's a lovely boy/girl so thought I'd use it as my avi


seriously dude...i never recognised u without ur sparkly top :lol: :lol:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Confirmed


As in : a happy person ?

or as in one that like willys up the bum?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Both combined.

When he's got a willy in the Rolf Harris he's a happy man.

I'm sure this has been covered by I can't be ars3d (pun intended) to go thru the 29 pages. So Pelayo are you a plug or a socket? Just curious like..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Judging by the avi and his positioning, id say hes a defo socket


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> So Pelayo are you a plug or a socket? Just curious like..


LMFAO!! Reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

will-uk said:


> LMFAO!! Reps


LMFAO probaly means to Pelayo 'Licking Mikes fcking ass off'


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

massiccio said:


> As in : a happy person ?
> 
> or as in one that like willys up the bum?


B


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sure this has been covered by I can't be ars3d (pun intended) to go thru the 29 pages. So Pelayo are you a plug or a socket? Just curious like..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> B


And on the path to A because of it... :beer:

My life would have been so much simpler as a gay...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> And on the path to A because of it... :beer:
> 
> My life would have been so much simpler as a gay...


ahh cheers G-F......

why...women trouble?..lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Fantastic...


what the Gay thang ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> what the Gay thang ?


Yeah man, the slate on the roof thang, lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> ahh cheers G-F......
> 
> why...women trouble?..lol


Getting it from all angles, my GF, her pals and even my mother......they all do my fvcking head in, it's like everything they say and do is done with precision deliberation just to p1ss me off ,all day, everyday!

Sometimes I begrudge the dying their forthcoming eternal sleep...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

woof.......ter


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

apple said:


> woof.......ter


Fancy a bum then? Blowjob party in your mouth???


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Yeah man, the slate on the roof thang, lol


 :lol: :lol: not heard that in years


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> Fancy a bum then? Blowjob party in your mouth???


back door bash  :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> back door bash  :lol:


Reverse Facebum


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> Reverse Facebum


hang on..just tryin to figure that out....erm.......ech......


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So how is the whole GAY!! thing going then?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> hang on..just tryin to figure that out....erm.......ech......


Followed by the "wet windscreen wiper"


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> So how is the whole GAY!! thing going then?


its ok actually....just need some action now.... :lol:



lee85 said:


> Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel....


ok..." would you like a chocolate covered pretzel ".....( lol..what does that mean?) :confused1:



G-fresh said:


> Followed by the "wet windscreen wiper"


now your talking !!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It isn't pleasent, it's what will happen when you shake a gay mans hand!!! Who is gay btw, is it the "I'm Straight" guy?? lol...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lee85 said:


> It isn't pleasent, it's what will happen when you shake a gay mans hand!!! Who is gay btw, is it the "I'm Straight" guy?? lol...


 :w00t:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looking at your avi... your looking well for a gaybo


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

paul81 said:


> looking at your avi... your looking well for a gaybo


Lookin at yours...yr lookin well for a...a...erm...a.....nice watch


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Lookin at yours...yr lookin well for a...a...erm...a.....nice watch


your so horny i dont blame you, lol!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you really gay, if so im selling a few things on ebay, one item is cucumber that apparantly is male friendly (according to my dad), you interested


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Are you really gay, if so im selling a few things on ebay, one item is cucumber that apparantly is male friendly (according to my dad), you interested


is it green? i only like white or black ones  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> is it green? i only like white or black ones  :whistling: :lol:


Don't you mean flesh coloured ones.....


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How is life treating you mate? Haven't been on the web much recently.

You appear to be ripping out of your skin!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Don't you mean flesh coloured ones.....


all colours...im greedy :001_tt2: :devil2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> How is life treating you mate? Haven't been on the web much recently.
> 
> You appear to be ripping out of your skin!


hey pal....all good with me..hows wee Dex....no so wee noo ech?

not long finished a test/ var cycle..avi is about a month ago...loved it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> hey pal....all good with me..hows wee Dex....no so wee noo ech?
> 
> not long finished a test/ var cycle..avi is about a month ago...loved it


Your right, it is big Dex now, he is an absolute beast, he opened the oven door the other day, climbed onto the door and before we knew it the oven was hanging out of the cabinet, he is a master of destruction!

Starting to get some words together so at least he sounds cute whilst he is trashing the place.

Test and var is nice, I know a lad who is on that same cycle just now and it has greatly improved his physique.

You going back on again or leaving it a while?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Your right, it is big Dex now, he is an absolute beast, he opened the oven door the other day, climbed onto the door and before we knew it the oven was hanging out of the cabinet, he is a master of destruction!
> 
> Starting to get some words together so at least he sounds cute whilst he is trashing the place.
> 
> ...


hes a monstaaaaa !!!

back on..lol....trene/ mast/ tri test....sooon ! hahah


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> hes a monstaaaaa !!!
> 
> back on..lol....trene/ mast/ tri test....sooon ! hahah


Just wait till he hits 18 and I get him on the gear lol.

I just finished a cycle a few weeks ago, holding the gains well, miss the personal bests though.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Just wait till he hits 18 and I get him on the gear lol.
> 
> sounds like he won't need it the size of him..lol
> 
> I just finished a cycle a few weeks ago, holding the gains well, miss the personal bests though.


yea?...what?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

" being " gay update

been out and about and very randomley met 3 blokes all called GARY.....WTF!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> " being " gay update
> 
> been out and about and very randomley met 3 blokes all called GARY.....WTF!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


anagram 'R GAY' so im guessing it was greshie, PayCheck and Paddiolli


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> anagram 'R GAY' so im guessing it was greshie, PayCheck and Paddiolli


hahahah...never saw it that way.....but NO.....THEY AINT MA TYPE....  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> hahahah...never saw it that way.....but NO.....THEY AINT MA TYPE....  :thumbup1:


I bet you aren't so choosy by closing time .....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I bet you aren't so choosy by closing time .....


are any of us???


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> are any of us???


Indeed not ...... :blush:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I bet you aren't so choosy by closing time .....


the 255am dash....:laugh:



barsnack said:


> are any of us???


u can see a lot with 1 eye :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo what does the inbox on facebook mean? Saying that you'd like to do the wheelbarrow on me...

Sounds like some kind of a wrestling move? or was i right in thinking it has something to do with gardening?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I bet you aren't so choosy by closing time .....





Raptor said:


> Pelayo what does the inbox on facebook mean? Saying that you'd like to do the wheelbarrow on me...
> 
> Sounds like some kind of a wrestling move? or was i right in thinking it has something to do with gardening?


WRONG ON BOTH COUNTS.......is strong man training......u perv !!

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

u can see a lot with 1 eye :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Pelayo what does the inbox on facebook mean? Saying that you'd like to do the wheelbarrow on me...
> 
> Sounds like some kind of a wrestling move? or was i right in thinking it has something to do with gardening?


is something going on between you two, starting to think thats Pelayo with a blonde wig on in your avi Raptor


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> is something going on between you two, starting to think thats Pelayo with a blonde wig on in your avi Raptor


If thats Pelayo in Raptors avi with a wig on, then he can get that wig on again and bend the fvck over!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> If thats Pelayo in Raptors avi with a wig on, then he can get that wig on again and bend the fvck over!


haha i was thinking the same, just tell Pelayo to make female grunts instead of male ones, thats if he doesn't already


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha i was thinking the same, just tell Pelayo to make female grunts instead of male ones, thats if he doesn't already


I doubt Jpay is that bothered by the grunting as long as the wig stays in place .......


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I doubt Jpay is that bothered by the grunting as long as the wig stays in place .......


From experience, wig slippage can be traumatic


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> From experience, wig slippage can be traumatic


Your blonde bimbo becomes a baldy :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Your blonde bimbo becomes a baldy :lol:


And at this exact time the drugs are wearing off, and they sense you're alarmed.. and say:

'What don't you like me for who i am?"

So you reply: "Put the wig back on please"


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

thinking with your gay penis again


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> haha i was thinking the same, just tell Pelayo to make female grunts instead of male ones, thats if he doesn't already


actually i was just talking about this.....im a driver not a passenger baby....gettin in?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> you gonna take me a ride in ur car and ragg me likeu did with ur pals sister
> 
> ( will be ready in 10)
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I will destroy you 



Pelayo said:


> actually i was just talking about this.....im a driver not a passenger baby....gettin in?


I've got him in the boot don't worry!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I will destroy you
> 
> caeful now...its like a rats ear
> 
> I've got him in the boot don't worry!


keep him there...cheeky sod


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> keep him there...cheeky sod


It is like a rats ear:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> It is like a rats ear:


as tight as

(bitch)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A mouses ear sounds better, rats aren't appealing... well, neither are mice lol but they are better


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> A mouses ear sounds better, rats aren't appealing... well, neither are mice lol but they are better


yea a wee tight mouses ear....awww bless.....GETTIN RIPPED BY A BIG JC.COcKCHECK.....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

What the hell have I walked in to here? Lol its like one big gay orgy. :lol: I didn't realise this was ugay-muscle......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

milner575 said:


> What the hell have I walked in to here? Lol its like one big gay orgy. :lol: I didn't realise this was ugay-muscle......


You walked...your hobbling out.

Pelayo, hold him down.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i bet 1/2 of you guys who are all flirty talking about bumming in these 'internet gay chats' are proper homophobic in real life...

And say things to your mates like "If i ever see a gay man, i will give a beating" :laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i bet 1/2 of you guys who are all flirty talking about bumming in these 'internet gay chats' are proper homophobic in real life...
> 
> And say things to your mates like "If i ever see a gay man, i will give a beating" :laugh:


HA! I actually get alot of interest from gay men. The main thing about gay men, that is one of the reasons they can be seen as weird is that they won't accept no.

If you say your straight, they always just continue; "what if you had a few more drinks?"; "You must find some guys attractive"; "Ohhh you'de go gay for me" and so on, apart from that I don't mind them, more mingarella for me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> HA! I actually get alot of interest from gay men. The main thing about gay men, that is one of the reasons they can be seen as weird is that they won't accept no.
> 
> If you say your straight, they always just continue; "what if you had a few more drinks?"; "You must find some guys attractive"; "Ohhh you'de go gay for me" and so on, apart from that I don't mind them, more mingarella for me


Thats just your gay vibe ha... a polite no and they usually get the idea (unless they are 10/10 ha, as i may make allowances)


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

raptor has tried it on with me several times, he said he likes men my size as he can throw them around. This is fact


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> You walked...your hobbling out.
> 
> Pelayo, hold him down.


greedy.....just greedy...why do u get to have all the fun?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Thats just your gay vibe ha... a polite no and they usually get the idea (unless they are 10/10 ha, as i may make allowances)


only ten out of tens ey? Well since your offering!

(just need a 6/10 to fill the gap now....or maybe a 4 and a 2)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> raptor has tried it on with me several times, he said he likes men my size as he can throw them around. This is fact


You have asked twice, and both times i said "you need to bulk up"

Although you are quite a hansom chap, i presume you don't mind

this pic being posted as you have your face on your av anyway

Lol the resident gays will be all over you now like a tramp on chips


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor yoou big cuddley bear you!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You have asked twice, and both times i said "you need to bulk up"
> 
> Although you are quite a hansom chap, i presume you don't mind
> 
> ...


Once they see the grip you got on that glass...your in a whole world of trouble :lol:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

^ LOL ^

i'm partial to abit of skiing


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> HA! I actually get alot of interest from gay men. The main thing about gay men, that is one of the reasons they can be seen as weird is that they won't accept no.
> 
> If you say your straight, they always just continue; "what if you had a few more drinks?"; "You must find some guys attractive"; "Ohhh you'de go gay for me" and so on, apart from that I don't mind them, more mingarella for me


seriously?....its something i never do....why bother?.....and when im out and the gay thing comes up......i get a barrage of questions from the straights.....aswell as more than a few offers.....( their only human )...lol.......recently i was at a party......ges talking to this bloke.....bit of a stud/ hardman.....anyway.....he stuck to me all night to the point his m8s were like...get the f.uck off him....leave the guy alone :laugh: wes till laugh about that now and hes mortified when he see's me :laugh:......slept with a few....but its all good...no harm done.



Raptor said:


> Thats just your gay vibe ha... a polite no and they usually get the idea (unless they are 10/10 ha, as i may make allowances)


im the same with straight guys...sometimes its hard to say no


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> seriously?....its something i never do....why bother?.....and when im out and the gay thing comes up......i get a barrage of questions from the straights.....aswell as more than a few offers.....( their only human )...lol.......recently i was at a party......ges talking to this bloke.....bit of a stud/ hardman.....anyway.....he stuck to me all night to the point his m8s were like...get the f.uck off him....leave the guy alone :laugh: wes till laugh about that now and hes mortified when he see's me :laugh:......slept with a few....but its all good...no harm done.
> 
> I don't get why straight guys would want to sleep witha gay guy? Surely there, well straight?
> 
> im the same with straight guys...sometimes its hard to say no


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

it narrows down to making a connection.....sometimes u go out , meet someone, have a shag......don't mean ur gay or stright.....doesn't need defining.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> it narrows down to making a connection.....sometimes u go out , meet someone, have a shag......don't mean ur gay or stright.....doesn't need defining.


mmm, but many gay guys can't have sex with girls at all!

'pussyphobia'


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

narraboth said:


> mmm, but many gay guys can't have sex with girls at all!
> 
> 'pussyphobia'


yup tru......they just wanna try their shoes on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

*To NoodleArms*

I am wondering why no local gay porn producer contact you.

I think you are totally their type, young lad, willing to show off body, claim to be straight and *shaved*.

(if the black shadow in your mirror photo reflect your true size, you will be super gayporn star lol )


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i was talking to this guy called Dale Winton, and he said, and i quote 'have you read UKM Im Gay thread, its fcuking disgusting'...what a homophob


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

hahaha, i am not surprised.

there are lots of homophobic in our society, there would be only more in bodybuilding community.

bodybuilding community is filled with ideas of masculin: bigger, stronger, hornier... one who too skinny is chick and one who fear of hard training is pussy...

tons of bull sh**


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im homophic as hell...was in a pub one night and this gay guy was drunk and said to me and my 4 mates, 'id shagged all of you's except him' pointing at me...i mean why cant i get banged by a gay, not liked them since...until a gay gives me a compliament im not supporting mardi gra


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

everyones gay atleast once in their lives...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im homophic as hell...was in a pub one night and this gay guy was drunk and said to me and my 4 mates, 'id shagged all of you's except him' pointing at me...i mean why cant i get banged by a gay, not liked them since...until a gay gives me a compliament im not supporting mardi gra


Gawd you must be one ugly f****r ........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm angry this is taking place here and not in the i'm straight thread!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm angry this is taking place here and not in the i'm *straight thread!*


JPay when you come in this thread, you leave your clothes and biased opinions in the locker....

Kind of like in a gay sauna haha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Gawd you must be one ugly f****r ........


forgot to add :- even face down......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> JPay when you come in this thread, you leave your clothes and biased opinions in the locker....
> 
> Kind of like in a gay sauna haha


LMAO!

Luckily I wasn't wearing anything when I came in.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Gawd you must be one ugly f****r ........


my mummy says im special so thats all i need


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> my mummy says im special so thats all i needs


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptors touched me in my special place and told me to keep it our secret.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Raptors touched me in my special place and told me to keep it our secret.


that avi picture Noodlearms pretty much sums up the title of this thread


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to admit I quite like Noodles new avi picture, it allows me to read his posts, I couldn't when he had that blacked out c0ck picture.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I have to admit I quite like Noodles new avi picture, it allows me to read his posts, I couldn't when he had that blacked out c0ck picture.


someone complained and i got told off by a mod, so Jpay, you didn't tell me what negging ment, dont make me dry bum u


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

at least he has a photo i suppose, i needa get one up but cant find a photo that puts me in a good light


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> someone complained and i got told off by a mod, so Jpay, you didn't tell me what negging ment, dont make me dry bum u


LOL! I'de love to know who complained, I can safely say it wasn't greshie or Pelayo!

I'll show you what negging means...., does everyone wanna join in on neggin pelayo?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> at least he has a photo i suppose, i needa get one up but cant find a photo that puts me in a good light


How about soft lighting and from a distance ......


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

SiPhil said:


>


email me that please lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SiPhil said:


>


haha, noodlearms joked awhile ago about being my dad, from this pic, i think he might be right


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha, noodlearms joked awhile ago about being my dad, from this pic, i think he might be right


did i lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


>


Lol i love how Si has all these images ready, and can photoshop a variety of dildos on to people in 1 minute flat....

If your gf seen in to your image folder she'd be alarmed :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> did i lol


yes, buts it ok, i forgive you


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol i love how Si has all these images ready, and can photoshop a variety of dildos on to people in 1 minute flat....
> 
> If your gf seen in to your image folder she'd be alarmed :laugh:


thats why im relutant to put a pic of myself in my avi


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> thats why im relutant to put a pic of myself in my avi


x2 I know I'll end up having it off with dale winton or michael barrymoore or something.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> x2 I know I'll end up having it off with dale winton or michael barrymoore or something.


if thats the case, ill have my photo up in no time


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> x2 I know I'll end up having it off with dale winton or michael barrymoore or something.


Hmm I still recall the photoshop of me in a clench with Coffeefiend ... but I console myself it could have been a lot worse ......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hmm I still recall the photoshop of me in a clench with Coffeefiend ... *but I console myself it could have been a lot worse* ......


it could have been Noodlearms


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> it could have been Noodlearms


oooh I don't know ........


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> x2 I know I'll end up having it off with dale winton or michael barrymoore or something.


i feel ill....


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, noodlearms joked awhile ago about being my dad, from this pic, i think he might be right


he can be your sugar daddy now.

(and teach you well with three sticks lol )


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

narraboth said:


> he can be your sugar daddy now.
> 
> (and teach you well with three sticks lol )


weird thing is im older, unless noodlearms is really benjamin button


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> weird thing is im older, unless noodlearms is really benjamin button


Hah so he's your toyboy then, your plaything


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hah so he's your toyboy then, your plaything


yep. hes my very own action man, with his long arms, big gun and full clip...hada stop there, some day im wanting to get married, this type of talk just isn't on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yep. hes my very own action man, with his long arms, big gun and full clip...hada stop there, some day im wanting to get married, this type of talk just isn't on


Oh have a menage a trois .... I'm sure even rural Ireland could cope .....


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> weird thing is im older, unless noodlearms is really benjamin button


it's called role play.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yep. hes my very own action man, with his long arms, big gun and full clip...hada stop there, some day im wanting to get married, this type of talk just isn't on


is civil partnership not allowed in ireland?

you should appeal it to european human right court!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....when you all quite finished........... 

right, ive got 4 potentials on the go....help me decide.... :confused1:

Guy 1 ....5'10, dark....in to running, football, BB, corporate finance

Guy 2...5'9 Blonde...runner, prison officer

Guy 3...5'10 dark...BB'er....enough said  :whistling:

Guy 4...5'8 black...footballer....enough said  :whistling:

need to pick one...using up my 1000 text limit too fast :lol: :lol: :lol:

HEYLP!!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> ....when you all quite finished...........
> 
> right, ive got 4 potentials on the go....help me decide.... :confused1:
> 
> ...


don't tell me your BB means bareback

other than that depends on your fetish i guess. You can play some role playing with prison officer blondie, or play some chocolate and cream game with muscle black guy. not enough information for other two.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ....when you all quite finished...........
> 
> right, ive got 4 potentials on the go....help me decide.... :confused1:
> 
> ...


Avoid the prison officer , I had one as a lodger once and he was weird!

Find out if the black footballer is out before you get too excited about him ......

Personally I'd go for the Corporate finance guy ... he's into body building and sport so should be fit , and should also have a good income .......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ....when you all quite finished...........
> 
> right, ive got 4 potentials on the go....help me decide.... :confused1:
> 
> ...


who describes there hobbies as corporate finance. Go with footballer


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Avoid the prison officer , I had one as a lodger once and he was weird!
> 
> Find out if the black footballer is out before you get too excited about him ......
> 
> Personally I'd go for the Corporate finance guy ... he's into body building and sport so should be fit , and should also have a good income .......


he didn't say what's he up to? BF, dating or just bedfellow?

(well, if just bedfellow he can try all and decide lol ... i am a slut)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

narraboth said:


> he didn't say what's he up to? BF, dating or just bedfellow?
> 
> (well, if just bedfellow he can try all and decide lol ... i am a slut)


I assumed BF or dating .... they should aready have passed the 'bedfellow' test.....


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I assumed BF or dating .... they should aready have passed the 'bedfellow' test.....


so i am not the only slut lol

then we need more details of them. I mean, including dirty ones.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Once again! I urge this chat over to the "I'm straight" thread. That means you two Pelayo! I'll dry bum you into next week if you don't come over there, don't make me jizz in your eye.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Once again! I urge this chat over to the "I'm straight" thread. That means you two Pelayo! I'll dry bum you into next week if you don't come over there, don't make me jizz in your eye.


In this instance we were talking about Pelayo's choices , and given this is Pelayo's thread he is quite entitled to post it here .... though where he has disappeared to I'm not quite sure .... perhaps he is undertaking further 'auditions'

In the meantime I'm trying to dream up a response to your fondling in gay bars in the 'Straight' thread ... and I'm stuck for something suitable to say (at the moment)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> In this instance we were talking about Pelayo's choices , and given this is Pelayo's thread he is quite entitled to post it here .... though where he has disappeared to I'm not quite sure .... perhaps he is undertaking further 'auditions'
> 
> In the meantime I'm trying to dream up a response to your fondling in gay bars in the 'Straight' thread ... and I'm stuck for something suitable to say (at the moment)


I'll still dry bum him either way!

I got the response and could tell you have spent time thinking about it! And just to be mean i'm going to leave it the only comment I don't click 'like' on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll still dry bum him either way!
> 
> I got the response and could tell you have spent time thinking about it! And just to be mean i'm going to leave it the only comment I don't click 'like' on


 :tongue:

Why's that? because the truth hurts ??


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Greshie said:


> perhaps he is undertaking further 'auditions'


I remeber there's a series of porn called 'BB auditions'

very raw.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ezzzeeeee now  .......ive been busy opening my new shop.....3 ..12 hr days..... but worth it...... :thumb:

so far its Mr corporate thats in the lead....good bod, good job....im gonna hook up with him on the 21st....its my first blank page in ma diary :lol: :lol: :lol:

the others are still around.....their just not tryin had enough........

was out on a woks dinner last night......his girl was like....ur much bigger than when i ast saw you 2 monhs ago......my boss ( ukdirector) was like.....must be the steroids :whistling: ...didnt know where to look... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Once again! I urge this chat over to the "I'm straight" thread. That means you two Pelayo! I'll dry bum you into next week if you don't come over there, don't make me jizz in your eye.


promises promises.....cock tease


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> must be the steroids :whistling:


You're such a gay roider :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> ezzzeeeee now  .......ive been busy opening my new shop.....3 ..12 hr days..... but worth it...... :thumb:
> 
> so far its Mr corporate thats in the lead....good bod, good job....im gonna hook up with him on the 21st....its my first blank page in ma diary :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


you looked at his balls i bet....why not sleep with your boss, be a good chat up line

Peyalo: 'Hey boss you wanna see how steroids make your balls shrivel'

Boss: ' emmmmm not sure, ok i guess'

Peyalo: 'Great, but you have to take yours out so we can compare, last one to the toilet is an unused pink Armani Blouse


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> You're such a gay roider :laugh:


for once i was speechless....my boss just stared me straight in the face and said it....i gave a wirey nervous laugh.....



barsnack said:


> you looked at his balls i bet....why not sleep with your boss, be a good chat up line
> 
> Peyalo: 'Hey boss you wanna see how steroids make your balls shrivel'
> 
> ...


dude...mines still need a wheel barrow to cary them around

( anddot talk about balls)


----------



## GMAC (Aug 17, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol 5th Feb 2011 .... Still a Virgin


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Is gmac a poofter


He was last Friday night


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm im bisexual anyway so whats the big deal?  Gay or not your still a dirty roider


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm im bisexual anyway so whats the big deal?  Gay or not your still a dirty roider


Ey up Tommy you have pulled son!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol 5th Feb 2011 .... Still a Virgin


oh how you have blossomed since that date u raving woofter :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Ey up Tommy you have pulled son!!


Nah lol sorry to dissappoint :tongue:I just made clear whats been obvious lol...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

# The bob ...All my hags are straight men ... I canny stand women near me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Ey up Tommy you have pulled son!!


We are already " friends "


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously its never crossed anyones mind that i might be gay or bisexual ? Hmmm thought it was obvious? :smartass:

- - - Updated - - -



Tommy10 said:


> We are already " friends "


Yep got ya on FB


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Infernal are you making this up ..... Lol


No lol ask tommy10


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> We are already " friends "


pmsl


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Infernal are you making this up ..... Lol


It's true Bob trust me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> pmsl


i would have thought it was obvious??? :bounce:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheBob said:


> You can understand my doubt


Yeah sorry have not been the most trustworthy guy on here but ey ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah sorry have not been the most trustworthy guy on here but ey ?


Water under the bridge now dude


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

******


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> ******


Now that is not nice.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> ******


Want to explain so l know wether to ban you for a week ?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Want to explain so l know wether to ban you for a week ?


he made a poll saying fancy i a bum them, i was and am very offended.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> he made a poll saying fancy i a bum them, i was and am very offended.


If your offended that's your problem. Grow up you and learn humour.


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

i don't care if your gay or straight .... but why the f*ck are you making a thread telling everyone your gay? seems like your seeking attention to me tbh.

my left leg is longer than my right ....... i MUST make a thread. TROLLLL


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tommy is a valued person on this forum, he is a decent guy, your post was offensive and totally unnecessary.

Hodge you are out of order.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> he made a poll saying fancy i a bum them, i was and am very offended.


So you click on a thread that is nearly 2 yrs old and rather than say nothing you decied that its ok to just write a one word insult yes ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

airkyd said:


> i don't care if your gay or straight .... but why the f*ck are you making a thread telling everyone your gay? seems like your seeking attention to me tbh.
> 
> my left leg is longer than my right ....... i MUST make a thread. TROLLLL


Oi genious, thread is nearly 2 yrs old and the OP has been a member a long time.

And for the record its fu*k all to do with you or anyone else for that matter what people decide to do a thread about.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

im just too offended too talk on the matter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> im just too offended too talk on the matter.


Got some time to think now then.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Didn't realise tommy10 is/was pelayo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Didn't realise tommy10 is/was pelayo


Sure is mate yeah.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Sure is mate yeah.


I didn't come on here for about a year and had tommy10 on my friends list and didn't recognise it, that'll be him then! :thumbup1:


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oi genious, thread is nearly 2 yrs old and the OP has been a member a long time.
> 
> And for the record its fu*k all to do with you or anyone else for that matter what people decide to do a thread about.


its genius mate.

your right, its got f*ck all to do with me what people make threads about, F*CK ALL ... may it be gender orientated, racial issue, sex discrimination ... your the one with the moderator badge under your name. i'm just some guy who has come to UK-MUSCLE.co.uk for some quality conversation.

but you sound like your about to ban me because apparently im not aloud to speak my mind ..... unlike the creator of this thread so i will shut up now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

airkyd said:


> its genius mate.
> 
> your right, its got f*ck all to do with me what people make threads about, F*CK ALL ... may it be gender orientated, racial issue, sex discrimination ... your the one with the moderator badge under your name. i'm just some guy who has come to UK-MUSCLE.co.uk for some quality conversation.
> 
> but you sound like your about to ban me because apparently im not aloud to speak my mind ..... unlike the creator of this thread so i will shut up now.


No ones about to ban you but do you not see the irony of accusing someone of attention seeking on a thread that is nearly 2yrs old ?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought all gym goers were gay.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

airkyd said:


> i don't care if your gay or straight .... but why the f*ck are you making a thread telling everyone your gay? seems like your seeking attention to me tbh.
> 
> my left leg is longer than my right ....... i MUST make a thread. TROLLLL


Tommy's a good man...shruup!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

User Name said:


> I thought all gym goers were gay.


Well l am often accused of it and l must say when l spend my weekends watching oiled up men in trunks l do struggle to fnd a case for the defence TBH


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> Well l am often accused of it and l must say when l spend my weekends watching oiled up men in trunks l do struggle to fnd a case for the defence TBH


 :whistling:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw this on the main page, it said thread title "I'm gay" last poster "Milky". I thought 'I never would have guessed Milky was gay'. Obviously not then.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Saw this on the main page, it said thread title "I'm gay" last poster "Milky". I thought 'I never would have guessed Milky was gay'. Obviously not then.


Ha ha no mate but my mate Tommy is and fair fu*king play to him l say.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ha ha no mate but my mate Tommy is and fair fu*king play to him l say.


After what happened last night, I know for a fact I could never be :lol: . More details in MA, maybe.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MF88 said:


> After what happened last night, I know for a fact I could never be :lol: . More details in MA, maybe.


Make a thread in MA... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Tommy's gay?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Make a thread in MA... :thumbup1:


Don't know if I dare, I'm still traumatised.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilli said:


> Tommy's gay?


Thats the rumour mate yes and given the amount of blokes he has had l would say its pretty much a definate TBH :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Don't know if I dare, I'm still traumatised.


You would be if Tommy got anywhere near you !

You would need fu8king therapy !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

HodgesoN said:


> he made a poll saying fancy i a bum them, i was and am very offended.


you perfectly entitled to be offended. you're not perfectly entitled to call someone a ******. this thread's taken a bit of a turn for the worse if you ask me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> Tommy's gay?


Oh dear where have you been !  :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Oh dear where have you been !  :laugh:


I was joking. Tsk. You guys.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well l am often accused of it and l must say when l spend my weekends watching oiled up men in trunks l do struggle to fnd a case for the defence TBH


I think it depends where you watch these men. Bodybuilding competition or seedy back alley club? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> I was joking. Tsk. You guys.


 :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> I think it depends where you watch these men. Bodybuilding competition or seedy back alley club? :lol:


I thought it was whether one got sexually aroused by other men.

J


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing?

I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing?
> 
> I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


How do you know you have never spoken to a gay man before ?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing?
> 
> I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


It was the steroids. Known side effect...

... Don't ban me :thumb:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> How do you know you have never spoken to a gay man before ?


Woah, good point. But even if i have, they haven't told me the answers to my questions.

Feel free to answer them if you're gay too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Woah, good point. But even if i have, they haven't told me the answers to my questions.
> 
> Feel free to answer them if you're gay too


i am not and its a stupid immature question TBH.

Your wording leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? *That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing? *
> 
> I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


What a fvcking stupid comment


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing?
> 
> I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


Jebus cristo, how old are you...12?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Singh, it's exactly the same way you know you're attracted to women (which I assume you are, given your question).

You didn't "choose" to fancy women or prefer vaginas, you're just made that way. Same thing.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> Singh, it's exactly the same way you know you're attracted to women (which I assume you are, given your question).
> 
> You didn't "choose" to fancy women or prefer vaginas, you're just made that way. Same thing.


Thanks for that mate. I just wanted the OP's perspective on the situation because I assume he's middle aged and he only came out last year.

I would have thought if you're born gay then then you would know a lot sooner, maybe during puberty.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Were you born gay or did you just decide one day that guys were more attractive than women? That a d1ck up your as5 was appealing?
> 
> I don't understand it, and i'm not being mean. I've just never spoken to a gay person before.


Oh yeah, here's an idea. I'll put my dick up your bum and we'll see if you "turn gay". Nothing as reliable as empirical evidence! :thumb:

It's for SCIENCE!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Thanks for that mate. I just wanted the OP's perspective on the situation because I assume he's middle aged and he only came out last year.
> 
> I would have thought if you're born gay then then you would know a lot sooner, maybe during puberty.


With hindsight I think I knew I 'liked' males when I was about 8-10, but not in a sexual sense - obviously that bit came later with puberty. So yeah, to some degree.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Thanks for that mate. I just wanted the OP's perspective on the situation because *I assume he's middle aged *and he only came out last year.
> 
> I would have thought if you're born gay then then you would know a lot sooner, maybe during puberty.


 :lol: :lol: Just wait 'til Tommy reads that ...

And as for the rest of it.... where do I start ? :no:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> With hindsight I think I knew I 'liked' males when I was about 8-10, but not in a sexual sense - obviously that bit came later with puberty. So yeah, to some degree.


very true, but I can count off the cuff three gay men who were once married and had kids, then later on came out .... It really isn't as simple as knowing you are gay at puberty and then dealing with it accordingly, social , peer group,family, and cultural issues also come into play


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Who cares where the OP sticks his bits,it's his "private" life


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :lol: :lol: Just wait 'til Tommy reads that ...
> 
> And as for the rest of it.... where do I start ? :no:


Not middle ages but like 25..

I'm not gay bashing by the way, I wrote an essay in Family Law at Uni advocating civil partnerships being considered equal to marriage.

I'm only asking these questions because i've never had the opportunity to before, and was genuinely intrigued. If anybody's offended by my frank initial post then i apologise.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Not middle ages but like 25..
> 
> I'm not gay bashing by the way, I wrote an essay in Family Law at Uni advocating civil partnerships being considered equal to marriage.
> 
> I'm only asking these questions because i've never had the opportunity to before, and was genuinely intrigued. If anybody's offended by my frank initial post then i apologise.


"Not middle ages but like 25".... Nicely got out of 

Not offended at all, your post just seemed a little naive ....


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonder how many pm's op has had lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Not middle ages but like 25..
> 
> I'm not gay bashing by the way, I wrote an essay in Family Law at Uni *advocating civil partnerships being considered equal to marriage. *
> 
> ...


Yet you have no knowledge how ppl "become" gay, or have never met a gay person? And asked gauche questions.

I am astonished.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Greshie said:


> very true, but I can count off the cuff three gay men who were once married and had kids, then later on came out .... It really isn't as simple as knowing you are gay at puberty and then dealing with it accordingly, social , peer group,family, and cultural issues also come into play


Oh yeah, not saying that group of people doesn't exist... far from it. But because of the personal history and the factors you listed it can look to the external observer like they just suddenly "go gay" when in fact it might just be that they took a couple of decades to come to a decision about allowing themselves to be themselves. It's difficult to see what's actually happening sometimes. No wonder some people have funny ideas about sexuality!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Singh's question was a bit naive, but then that's exactly what you'd expect from someone who has no experience with the topic at hand.

Personally I think it's more constructive to answer the question than simply berate him for not knowing the thing he said he wants to know!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It always amazes me how frequently you find people looking for ways to insult other people for a difference that doesn't have any significance at all where it matters... different sexuality, different religion/belief system, different ethnicity, different gender... people do some very strange and ultimately self defeating negative things due to inadequacy, insecurity, repression, to shock just for the sake of it, fear and blind acceptance of meaningless cultural prejudice.

No further comment other than that I hope one day humanity will evolve beyond such triviality.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yet you have no knowledge how ppl "become" gay, or have never met a gay person? And asked gauche questions.
> 
> I am astonished.


Why would me writing an essay on the rights of Gay people being met have anything to do with whether a person turns gay or is born gay :S

I'm sure theres plenty of people who think the same, so maybe its actually you who is sheltered in believing everybody understands a gay person perspective.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me put things abit in perspective here being gay even in todays so called accepting society is very hard, if you have always known you were gay & then hit puberty then discovering your personality your reactions and other peoples reactions, can confuse you as a young lad and make you scared of coming out because of social stigma still existing today. Many gay men end up marrying a woman and even forcing them selfs to be straight because of public reaction, & the fear of being ridiculed or stepping into a world where people look at you different. Im bisexual and i always will be and if people dont accept that then i cut them out of my life like a cancer, because people who do not understand will never fully understand what it means to *Come Out*


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> Why would me writing an essay on the rights of Gay people being met have anything to do with whether a person turns gay or is born gay :S
> 
> I'm sure theres plenty of people who think the same, so maybe its actually you who is sheltered in believing everybody understands a gay person perspective.


Don't you know anything ... ???

In today's modern, enlightened and open minded environment, not agreeing or understanding the masses makes you both ignorant and a fascist.

Just ask any open minded person .... I'm sure they'll tell you

And sadly, I'm pretty sure they won't see the irony there either

Personally, I'm f*cking sick of the politics of tolerance, patience and understanding ......

Concepts promoted solely by and for the weak and weak minded ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spike said:


> Don't you know anything ... ???
> 
> In today's modern, enlightened and open minded environment, not agreeing or understanding the masses makes you both ignorant and a fascist.
> 
> ...


Oh my my temper temper fancy a bum ? :devil2:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

spike said:


> Don't you know anything ... ???
> 
> In today's modern, enlightened and open minded environment, not agreeing or understanding the masses makes you both ignorant and a fascist.
> 
> ...


Hey up I see you are back with a bang !


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hey up I see you are back with a bang !


He will be if Marc gets his way :thumb:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

spike said:


> Don't you know anything ... ???
> 
> In today's modern, enlightened and open minded environment, not agreeing or understanding the masses makes you both ignorant and a fascist.
> 
> ...


Its such a cliche but it actually IS political correctness gone mad. In a world where you can't question the choices of people just to understand them and not ridicule.

Maybe some of the people who seem to be offended by my post would prefer me to keep my eyes closed and mouth shut.

I'm grateful to the people who answered by the way.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Hey up I see you are back with a bang !


dude, I posted a long one on the other thead on Xmas eve but it got deleted!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> He will be if Marc gets his way :thumb:


Damn straight i mean bent


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh my my temper temper fancy a bum ? :devil2:


no, I'm not a sexual deviant

and before you get offended, get a definition for "deviant"

also, the OP is someone I have met in person, consider to be a friend if and when I needed one, and is above all else ...

a right proper bender.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> Why would me writing an essay on the rights of Gay people being met have anything to do with whether a person turns gay or is born gay :S
> 
> I'm sure theres plenty of people who think the same, so maybe its actually you who is sheltered in believing everybody understands a gay person perspective.


But what if it came about that all gay people turned that way for no other reason than attention, in fact willy doesn't do much for them. Would they be as deserving of rights, compared to them being attracted to and in love with men 

But seriously, I saw no problem with your question (worded badly maybe lol). I'd rather people try to understand than just think it makes no sense. People sometimes forget that they weren't born with an understanding of things.

I'm not gay, so wouldn't know. I see it just the same as heterosexuality though (obviously for same sex instead). Maybe even paedophilia, beastiality etc. Who knows


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

spike said:


> no, I'm not a sexual deviant
> 
> and before you get offended, get a definition for "deviant"
> 
> ...


Your more into rubber dolls


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spike said:


> no, I'm not a sexual deviant
> 
> and before you get offended, get a definition for "deviant"
> 
> ...


So no bum then ?  Just saying stuffing the tutsi role might be what you need to relax abit :innocent: :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Its such a cliche but it actually IS political correctness gone mad. In a world where you can't question the choices of people just to understand them and not ridicule.
> 
> Maybe some of the people who seem to be offended by my post would prefer me to keep my eyes closed and mouth shut.
> 
> I'm grateful to the people who answered by the way.


No the people who were offended by your first post didint like the cock up you ar*e bit mate pure and simple.

You seem an educated man so tell me does that sound like an intelligent comment ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Why would me writing an essay on the rights of Gay people being met have anything to do with whether a person turns gay or is born gay :S
> 
> I'm sure theres plenty of people who think the same, so maybe its actually you who is sheltered in believing everybody understands a gay person perspective.


Because you said you'd never met a Gay person & the other sh!te you posted.

But you think you're able to speak of an equal right without knowing that much about the people concerned.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

spike said:


> no, I'm not a sexual deviant
> 
> and before you get offended, get a definition for "deviant"
> 
> ...


The thing with "deviant" is that while it is statistically valid, socially speaking it carries a negative connotation. It shouldn't, but it does. That's why some people get their knickers in a twist about it.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Because you said you'd never met a Gay person & the other sh!te you posted.
> 
> But you think you're able to speak of an equal right without knowing that much about the people concerned.


Yeah but to be fair you can advocate rights for any group you've never met. It's not difficult.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Its such a cliche but it actually IS political correctness gone mad. In a world where you can't question the choices of people just to understand them and not ridicule.
> 
> Maybe some of the people who seem to be offended by my post would prefer me to keep my eyes closed and mouth shut.
> 
> I'm grateful to the people who answered by the way.


No no no keep your eyes, ears and mind open, that is the only way to learn... from experience of life ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wavelength said:


> Yeah but to be fair you can advocate rights for any group you've never met. It's not difficult.


I'm sure it isn't difficult...I'm struggling to find the correct analogy tho....see what I did there?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> No the people who were offended by your first post didint like the cock up you ar*e bit mate pure and simple.
> 
> You seem an educated man so tell me does that sound like an intelligent comment ?


To be honest I feel the wording at worst was frank. Maybe it was the way the comment was made instead of what was actually written, if you're reading it in a negative way where it seems theres an undertone of disapproval of gay people then I apologise.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> No the people who were offended by your first post *didint like the cock up you ar*e bit* mate pure and simple.
> 
> You seem an educated man so tell me does that sound like an intelligent comment ?


Yes I indeed it suggests such a limited view of gay sexuality, as if being gay just comes down to a single physical act ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> To be honest I feel the wording at worst was frank. Maybe it was the way the comment was made instead of what was actually written, if you're reading it in a negative way where it seems theres an undertone of disapproval of gay people then I apologise.


Do you not feel that to reach a level of " frankness " like that you need to have had some amount of communication with the people you are being " frank " with ?

Not a dig but it is possibly why people took offence to it.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Because you said you'd never met a Gay person & the other sh!te you posted.
> 
> But you think you're able to speak of an equal right without knowing that much about the people concerned.


Well i'm sorry I haven't been surrounded by gay people all my life.

The rights of these people have got nothing to do with there personal choices and the becoming of their sexuality.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> No the people who were offended by your first post didint like the cock up you ar*e bit mate pure and simple.
> 
> You seem an educated man so tell me does that sound like an intelligent comment ?


what, exactly, qualifies you to be the arbiter of what may or may not be intelligent??? :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

spike said:


> Don't you know anything ... ???
> 
> In today's modern, enlightened and open minded environment, not agreeing or understanding the masses makes you both ignorant and a fascist.
> 
> ...


I agree on political correctness gone mad in a general, but just in case the above is a sly reference to hodge being banned, he wasn't banned for that post alone but for multiple cumulative incidents... we never ban just for one comment like that, if we go to a ban after such a post it's because people are on a warning and have been asked to keep a low profile... there's often a lot more to bans that mods are aware of that most forum members are not.

One final general comment though, before the freedom of speech argument comes out by someone - this is a members only forum, and as such it is NOT a place that automatically grants those who post here the right to automatically say anything they wish without consequence, that's part of the deal accepted when becoming a member.

People should remember that, and if they don't like it either a) not sign up in the first place, or B) accept that anything they say or do (or others say or do who they wish to stick up for) that causes controversy may well see the person responsible banned.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

spike said:


> what, exactly, qualifies you to be the arbiter of what may or may not be intelligent??? :lol: :lol: :laugh:


You sulking over your ban still didums, grow up or get another...


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

given that I am heterosexual and he is aware of that fact, why is it ok for infernal to suggest what could only be anal rape is what I "need"?

twice?

if you want offensive, that about fits the bill

or is promoting sexual violence ok based upon who's doing the promoting???


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes I indeed it suggests such a limited view of gay sexuality, as if being gay just comes down to a single physical act ...


That is a bit sensitive though. He only asked the reason, didn't say that was it.

Can you define sexuality as coming down to more than physical acts/features? I get on better with boys than most girls and enjoy their company at least as much, but its the physical side of it that makes me want to be with girls in a relationship sense. Genuine question, I have only just thought about it and I don't know lol


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I agree on political correctness gone mad in a general, but just in case the above is a sly reference to hodge being banned, he wasn't banned for that post alone but for multiple cumulative incidents... we never ban just for one comment like that, if we go to a ban after such a post it's because people are on a warning and have been asked to keep a low profile... there's often a lot more to bans that mods are aware of that most forum members are not.
> 
> One final general comment though, before the freedom of speech argument comes out by someone - this is a members only forum, and as such it is NOT a place that automatically grants those who post here the right to automatically say anything they wish without consequence, that's part of the deal accepted when becoming a member.
> 
> People should remember that, and if they don't like it either a) not sign up in the first place, or B) accept that anything they say or do (or others say or do who they wish to stick up for) that causes controversy may well see the person responsible banned.


i have no idea who hodge is and I have never read one of his posts either

internet becoming just a litlle tooooooooooo important in the "lives" of some people ...


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

spike said:


> given that I am heterosexual and he is aware of that fact, why is it ok for infernal to suggest what could only be anal rape is what I "need"?
> 
> twice?
> 
> ...


The difference is that his was clearly banter and yours was clearly a political swipe.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> You sulking over your ban still didums, grow up or get another...


why would i genuinely care about a ban on an internet forum?

and why do you feel the need to keep threatening me with them?

it's just gettin' kinda weird, dude

just sayin'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

spike said:


> why would i genuinely care about a ban on an internet forum?
> 
> and why do you feel the need to keep threatening me with them?
> 
> ...


OK then.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes I indeed it suggests such a limited view of gay sexuality, as if being gay just comes down to a single physical act ...


I agree! There's also rimming, blowjobs, toys....


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I agree on political correctness gone mad in a general, but just in case the above is a sly reference to hodge being banned, he wasn't banned for that post alone but for multiple cumulative incidents... we never ban just for one comment like that, if we go to a ban after such a post it's because people are on a warning and have been asked to keep a low profile... there's often a lot more to bans that mods are aware of that most forum members are not.
> 
> One final general comment though, before the freedom of speech argument comes out by someone - this is a members only forum, and as such it is NOT a place that automatically grants those who post here the right to automatically say anything they wish without consequence, that's part of the deal accepted when becoming a member.
> 
> People should remember that, and if they don't like it either a) not sign up in the first place, or B) accept that anything they say or do (or others say or do who they wish to stick up for) that causes controversy may well see the person responsible banned.


Well i don't know about anybody else but i feel as if my basic civil rights have just been ripped away from me and i now live in the middle of an Arab state. Members of the public can access the forum and view the posts. Stating that freedom of speech laws don't have to be adhered with can be argued. But i don't want to because it's the holidays.

What's puzzling me more is the fact that the Gay people who have commented have been helpful and don't seem to be offended, yet people who aren't are the most defensive.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Wavelength said:


> The difference is that his was clearly banter and yours was clearly a political swipe.


because rape's always funny ... ?

or only when homosexuals propogate it's use against heterosexuals?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spike said:


> why would i genuinely care about a ban on an internet forum?
> 
> and why do you feel the need to keep threatening me with them?
> 
> ...


mate your really a good member why so hostile today ? You got your opinions and so do everyone els on a subject but no need to be like this mate , your a good member iv always thought so never done me any wrong but this is taking it abit far isnt it ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

spike said:


> i have no idea who hodge is and I have never read one of his posts either
> 
> internet becoming just a litlle tooooooooooo important in the "lives" of some people ...


Hodge is the guy that stirred this thread up.

I agree it's just the internet; no need to always fight about things, try to win arguments or even to bother posting when in disagreement - take less effort to shrug ones shoulders and just chill out than to always look to type the next post to be seen to have the last word.

People online often do spend too much effort talking through their colonic sphincter.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I agree! There's also rimming, blowjobs, toys....


and small animals inserted into rectum like a gerbil or a mouse of a small ferret...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> and small animals inserted into rectum like a gerbil or a mouse of a small ferret...


Prefer inserting an electric whisk deep in the ass and whacking it on full power, stir the guts right up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> and small animals inserted into rectum like a gerbil or a mouse of a small ferret...


You can speak for yourself on those :laugh:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

spike said:


> because rape's always funny ... ?
> 
> or only when homosexuals propogate it's use against heterosexuals?


Well to be fair he didn't say he was going to rape you, he implied he'd bum you. I'd certainly hope he wouldn't do anything of the sort if you weren't up for it.

Just to be clear Spike I'm not taking a side - this is a discussion forum so my view is that if you don't say what you think it's a bit pointless. I am just pointing out why your post and his drew different reactions (or lack thereof), which seemed to be the question you asked.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Hodge is the guy that stirred this thread up.
> 
> I agree it's just the internet; no need to always fight about things, try to win arguments or even to bother posting when in disagreement - take less effort to shrug ones shoulders and just chill out than to always look to type the next post to be seen to have the last word.
> 
> People online often do spend too much effort talking through their colonic sphincter.


I so agree, I rarely take issue with the stupid comments I see posted, life is too short, and normally I've got better things to do !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You can speak for yourself on those :laugh:


I usually dont speak just scream in pain & agony.

These comments will get the thread deleted or closed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> Well to be fair he didn't say he was going to rape you, he implied he'd bum you. I'd certainly hope he wouldn't do anything of the sort if you weren't up for it.
> 
> Just to be clear Spike I'm not taking a side - this is a discussion forum so my view is that if you don't say what you think it's a bit pointless. I am just pointing out why your post and his drew different reactions (or lack thereof), which seemed to be the question you asked.


Oh your talking about me? Dont worry spike your ars is safe until i can brain wash you into giving me the green light  :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Prefer inserting an electric whisk deep in the ass and whacking it on full power, stir the guts right up.


You realise I shall never read any posts you make in future without thinking "Electric Whisk, oooph!" :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> Well i don't know about anybody else but i feel as if my basic civil rights have just been ripped away from me and i now live in the middle of an Arab state. Members of the public can access the forum and view the posts. Stating that freedom of speech laws don't have to be adhered with can be argued. But i don't want to because it's the holidays.
> 
> What's puzzling me more is the fact that the Gay people who have commented have been helpful and don't seem to be offended, yet people who aren't are the most defensive.


All I will say is that feeling slighted is a perception... if you feel slighted and think it's unfair and feel compelled to comment about it (which you obviously do as that's what you are doing right here) then you have to concede that others are entitles to complain if they feel the same way about something you don't find offensive.

As for who does or who doesn't find the posts offensive, you don't have access to the mod's reported posts section of the forum do you?

Where do you get the certainty that no one has complained?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh your talking about me? Dont worry spike your ars is safe until i can brain wash you into giving me the green light  :whistling:


You just like the thrill of the chase don't you :surrender:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Prefer inserting an electric whisk deep in the ass and whacking it on full power, stir the guts right up.


That stuffs for noobs i use a vibrating night stick


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps one more lurid post and l close it.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> mate your really a good member why so hostile today ? You got your opinions and so do everyone els on a subject but no need to be like this mate , your a good member iv always thought so never done me any wrong but this is taking it abit far isnt it ?


don't feel the least bit hostile ...

why suggest anal rape for a heterosexual male because they don't agree with you?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

spike said:


> don't feel the least bit hostile ...
> 
> why suggest anal rape for a heterosexual male because they don't agree with you?


He ASKED if you wanted a bum! It's right up there in the thread!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I so agree, I rarely take issue with the stupid comments I see posted, life is too short, and normally I've got better things to do !


Me too, Greshie.

It's all so silly and such a waste of effort... it's all ego based self created perceptions, meaningless things to argue about.

I hardly comment on these kinds of thread, and only do so nowadays when modding commitments compel me to... am here for training and dietary understanding, not to play futile ego identity games.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> You just like the thrill of the chase don't you :surrender:


I love it the harder they are to get in the sack the better  Best thing is sitting at a party convincing a straight man he`s gay then getting a BJ  Its like a hungry lion seeing its prey over the hot savanna grass i see the young buck i sneak and eel myself through the grass, and BOOM SURPRISE your sucking my dong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed thanks to Infernal as you were well warned.

Anyone with a problem please read this posted by the owner of the forum

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/203746-moving-threads-ukm.html


----------

